# COPS IN LOWRIDER CLUBS



## hyeclasslinc (Mar 11, 2004)

DOES ANYONE KNOW OF POLICE OFFICERS IN LOWRIDER CLUBS?

IF YES, WHAT DO YOU THINK OF IT?


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

:thumbsdown:


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

I graduation soon with my degree in criminal justice & for a long time I wanted to become a police officer. I've already completed correctional officer training. I don't think there's anything wrong with a cop being in a lowrider club. I've had a lowrider for almost 5 years...Being a cop is just a profession, a way to pay the bills. It doesnt change you if your truly into lowriding and its a passion for you. Either way cops are just people, and just like everyone else there are cops that are DICKS, however, there are some that arent.


----------



## hyeclasslinc (Mar 11, 2004)

how do you think your fellow senior officers will look at it?


----------



## "I" Ridah (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CadillacDeville96_@Apr 6 2004, 08:38 PM
> *I graduation soon with my degree in criminal justice & for a long time I wanted to become a police officer. I've already completed correctional officer training. I don't think there's anything wrong with a cop being in a lowrider club. I've had a lowrider for almost 5 years...Being a cop is just a profession, a way to pay the bills. It doesnt change you if your truly into lowriding and its a passion for you. Either way cops are just people, and just like everyone else there are cops that are DICKS, however, there are some that arent.*


 good point.


----------



## hyeclasslinc (Mar 11, 2004)

why does it say " moved " infront of this article?


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

COPS ARE COOL :uh: :uh: :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

There are probably some cops who dont agree or bet yet understand lowriding. But I experience that everyday with people who arent cops. Everyone has there own opinions about lowriding, but I really don't care what people think about the way i choose to spend my time and money. I dont lowride for anyone but myself.


----------



## 1LOW-FoundOnRoadDead (Jul 9, 2003)

I know around here we have uncover cops with rides in Lowrider and Euro style car clubs... :uh:


----------



## Str8 Klownin (Jun 25, 2003)

its good to have cops in clubs because maybe the police will see that all of us dont cause trouble,dont sell drugs and gang bang all the commom stereo types..they will see that were just like everyone else working class guys that enjoy cars :biggrin:


----------



## 1LOW-FoundOnRoadDead (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Str8 Klownin_@Apr 6 2004, 10:37 PM
> *its good to have cops in clubs because maybe the police will see that all of us dont cause trouble,dont sell drugs and gang bang all the commom stereo types..they will see that were just like everyone else working class guys that enjoy cars :biggrin:*


 Well that is the bad thing around here... almost all of the clubs around here EXCEPT UCE JAX CHAP are either into causing trouble.. selling drugs.. or street racing :uh:


----------



## Str8 Klownin (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1LOW-FoundOnRoadDead_@Apr 6 2004, 09:36 PM
> *I know around here we have uncover cops with rides in Lowrider and Euro style car clubs... :uh:*


 we have that here also,i was gonna say something about it but i wanted my post to be postive..there's alot of undercover cops in clubs here and you can always spot em a mile away.asking a mliion questions about whats goingon,and they even show up at a local lowrider/street race hang out in my area with modded civic's and mustangs that they have took cars everyone knows about around here

but their is a difference in that and i understand why the police always show up at our local spot,because yes there is illegal street racing goin on and alot of high school kids showing up and fighting,drinking

the cops tell us when they kick all the kids out that most of us are grown men and we know right from wrong and to be safe out there when we do our thing,they dont want to get a call about a women taking her kids home and someone racing down the street and killing everyone

cops are in car clubs for reasons because they know someone or some group are doing things they shouldnt be,and its those people who make it bad for us


----------



## lowdown64ss (Feb 10, 2002)

i wouldnt want to be in a club that had any cops in it


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

There are alot of people who make lowriding look bad. Alot of mainstream society view lowriders as drug dealers or gang members. In new mexico, if they meantion gang members on tv they automatically use file footage of someone getting pulled over in a lowrider. From my point of view, I think its shady the undercover work cops do in lowriding clubs. However, there are alot of young individuals who lowride but do it for the wrong reasons and cause trouble and bad perceptions on lowriding. In those causes I believe that cops undercover are just doing their jobs.


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

<~~~~State Investigator, yes I'm a sworn Peace Officer (which means Im a cop) I've been lowriding since I was 16, I will be 27 this year and For those of you who wouldn't like to be in a club with cops in it or don't think its right, don't let me find you on yhe boulevard cause I'll give you a clowining like you never thought a cop could  My take on it is just like Cadillac Deville 96 said. I do it for my self and for the love of the culture. My profession does not change who I am or I will ever let it change who I am or what I believe in. I grew up in the barrio and have seen some of my friends come and go. I beleive for the most part, the whole Lowrider movement wants people like me and Cadillac Deville 96 cause we understand the whole reason behind lowriding. I do not do traffic so I would never pull some one over on a traffic related stop but if I was doing traffic, believe me I would be the coolest m.f.er out there to you. I'd check out your shit and see what kinda equipent you got in your trunk and then send you on your way. I have had my share of harassment with my lowride so I know exactly where every one of you is coming from when you say you've been harassed in the past. I've been doing what I do for the last 3 years this summer and have been lowriding for the last 11 years almost. Its what I have lowed since I was a boy and it's what I'll love till I die. You should see my office, I got about 20 pics of cars from the club :biggrin: I sit there and school all these fools on the lowriding culture and let them know of all the work put into my ride. I also tell them of the shows I go to and all the clowning I do on the weekends. I love sharing my culture wether it be Lowriding or Mexican culture. Oh, before I forget you guys should seen me on my oral panel interview, ha ha ha! I had to sit there and explain to a bunch of older State Investigators what a 3-wheel is and what I was doing when I got the 2 on my record :biggrin: . 

Lat but not least, my younger brother (Moco on here) is also getting ready to graduate from Sac. State with a Bachelor's in Criminal Justice and plans on going into law enforcement. He's just as into the whole lowriding culture as I am so here comes another one!! Also, since I'm on it, we also have a high school teacher in out club that has a clean-ass '77 Monte Carlo which we're going to juice pretty soon here  Thats my 2 cents about this topic and I got plenty more. I also have stories like the one time the highway partrol pulled me over and ran my driver license and plates and found out what I do, he tripped on my ride, ha ha ha!!


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

WTF?? :around:


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

WE HAVE A FEW...HIGHWAY PAT,CORR. OFFICERS ,LAWYERS, A DOCTOR ,ALOT OF EX CONS....NOTHINGS WRONG WITH A LITTLE FAVOR...


----------



## Sanchez 1 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC+Apr 6 2004, 11:25 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BROWN SOCIETY CC @ Apr 6 2004, 11:25 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Moco_@Apr 6 2004, 10:22 PM
> *<~~~~State Investigator, yes I'm a sworn Peace Officer (which means Im a cop) I've been lowriding since I was 16, I will be 27 this year and For those of you who wouldn't like to be in a club with cops in it or don't think its right, don't let me find you on yhe boulevard cause I'll give you a clowining like you never thought a cop could    My take on it is just like Cadillac Deville 96 said. I do it for my self and for the love of the culture. My profession does not change who I am or I will ever let it change who I am or what I believe in. I grew up in the barrio and have seen some of my friends come and go. I beleive for the most part, the whole Lowrider movement wants people like me and Cadillac Deville 96 cause we understand the whole reason behind lowriding. I do not do traffic so I would never pull some one over on a traffic related stop but if I was doing traffic, believe me I would be the coolest m.f.er out there to you. I'd check out your shit and see what kinda equipent you got in your trunk and then send you on your way. I have had my share of harassment with my lowride so I know exactly where every one of you is coming from when you say you've been harassed in the past.  I've been doing what I do for the last 3 years this summer and have been lowriding for the last 11 years almost. Its what I have lowed since I was a boy and it's what I'll love till I die. You should see my office, I got about 20 pics of cars from the club   :biggrin:  I sit there and school all these fools on the lowriding culture and let them know of all the work put into my ride. I also tell them of the shows I go to and all the clowning I do on the weekends. I love sharing my culture wether it be Lowriding or Mexican culture. Oh, before I forget you guys should seen me on my oral panel interview, ha ha ha! I had to sit there and explain to a bunch of older State Investigators what a 3-wheel is and what I was doing when I got the 2 on my record  :biggrin: .
> 
> Lat but not least, my younger brother (Moco on here) is also getting ready to graduate from Sac. State with a Bachelor's in Criminal Justice and plans on going into law enforcement. He's just as into the whole lowriding culture as I am so here comes another one!! Also, since I'm on it, we also have a high school teacher in out club that has a clean-ass '77 Monte Carlo which we're going to juice pretty soon here     Thats my 2 cents about this topic and I got plenty more. I also have stories like the one time the highway partrol pulled me over and ran my driver license and plates and found out what I do, he tripped on my ride, ha ha ha!! *


Oops, that was me. Guess lil bro was logged on :biggrin: . Anyways any pedo, direct it to me. [/b][/quote]
   Well said homie. 


I bet that was funny as hell, trying to explain a 3 wheel to a bunch of older cops. :roflmao:


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

I think its a advantage to have a cop in your club. Theres a cop in my club and he educates me about the laws that go along with lowriding.


----------



## hoppin91lac (Aug 2, 2003)

theres a highway patrol officer in uce miami hes cool guy i have no problem being in a car club with a cop who cares what he does for a liveing its about the cars and haveing fun and people who share the same intrest and i have record he dont mind that i dont mind him being a cop


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)




----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)




----------



## rambozo (Apr 2, 2002)

I am working on my criminal justice degree right now and I have found that lowriding actually helps you in this profession. It gives you a chance to get in and understand a culture that has a bad streotype. I think it would be healthy for any officer to roll around with a club for a while just to get a feel for the culture. Who knows maybe it would cut down on vehicle profiling.


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)




----------



## CaliLow (Oct 21, 2002)

I think there is a real Highway Patrol officer in Rollerz Only CC, and he writes for lowrider magazine. He seems pretty cool


----------



## hyeclasslinc (Mar 11, 2004)

HE WOULDN'T HAPPEN TO BE IN THE YUMA, AZ CH. WOULD HE?


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd (Jun 26, 2002)

I dont think a cop or any person with a state job will last in a club , I have some friends that were in a club , one is a C.O. , and one works for the DMV. An other member of there club was busted for selling shit, and there club books were confascated and the other members were looked at as dealers because there dues that they pay , they said that there was codes in the books, of what was owed from runners. Phones were tapped, cellies were tapped, cops went to peoples homes, didnt find anything thou. But shook up the members that were family men and there wives too. So the some of the members droped the club after that, A cop wouldnt want put them selves in that situation, unless the can hand pic there members.


----------



## rambozo (Apr 2, 2002)

Most police officers are able to keep thier work lives seperate from their social lives. Any police officers that I know that would affiliate themselves with a club would only roll with them if they were law-abiding. As long as the club members are not breaking the law there is nothing to worry about. When you give the generalization that a police officer would not make it in any club you are playing into the sterotype that all lowrider clubs are going to have problems with law enforcement.


----------



## badass 64 (Oct 30, 2002)

it's not all up to what job you got, it's who you are and how you do it...


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

good topic...i was thinking of beign a CHP when i got out of the AIR FORCE, glad to see some people are already involved in law enforcement/lowriding...so i can see that i won't be hated on in the future...


----------



## Jeff (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CaliLow_@Apr 7 2004, 03:42 AM
> *I think there is a real Highway Patrol officer in Rollerz Only CC, and he writes for lowrider magazine. He seems pretty cool*


 Yup, he's the homie.

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

i think its about profileing, were lowriders so we are all drug dealer and gang members.
being a cop and knowing your place thats what we pay taxs for, not just the the hot rod clubs can have it like that !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
it different in each state!!!!

you can be a cop and still be in a family (club) make sure all you club knows that way you are not put in a bad place !!!

we vote and pay taxs !
we have a say !!!
we can stop anything most of us are mexi-can!! not mexi-can"t!!


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)




----------



## CaliLow (Oct 21, 2002)

Investigators and prison guards aren't real officers, are they. 
They don't work the streets like real cops do, so they shouldn't worry about what people think of them, cause those prison guards are always doing some dumb shit things and gettin in trouble. 



Last edited by CaliLow at Apr 7 2004, 05:58 PM


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)




----------



## IMPALA JOHN (Feb 7, 2003)

One of our members is training to be a Virginia State Trooper. He's one of the coolest guys you could ever meet.


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

Theres nothing wrong with low rider cop's, TECHNIQUES C.C. DALLAS CHAPTER has 5 cops president and vice president are cops and they kool if you around us you wont think they cops,cause they like me and like alot of yall guys LOW RIDERS.



TECHNIQUES C.C.
DALLAS TX.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CaliLow_@Apr 7 2004, 05:56 PM
> *Investigators and prison guards aren't real officers, are they.
> They don't work the streets like real cops do, so they shouldn't worry about what people think of them, cause those prison guards are always doing some dumb shit things and gettin in trouble.*


 i think investigators are higher ranked than regular ol patrol officers.
as for prison gaurds....personally i think for the shit they put up with, they are highly underpaid. they get feces thrown at them...darts shot at them, and belittled daily. to me, no salary is worth that.


----------



## KOJAK (Apr 2, 2004)

awesome topic guys, but do yall think that cops in clubs are more prevalent in big cities? i couldnt see the cops in my town be in any of the cc's


----------



## Sanchez 1 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Apr 7 2004, 07:02 PM
> *as far as Prison guards, I don't know. In my book, they're overpaid babysitters :biggrin:*


 How could you say that. Having the job you do you should know that they deserve the salery they get and even more. A correctional officer is one of the toughest jobs there is if not the toughest. Especially in CA. Think about it. Every day they are surrounded by Murderers, rapist and alot of other crazy people. They are outnumbered like 100 to 1. In cali prisons there some of the most dangerous killers in the world. And all the gangs. They are constantly watching their surroundings and hope that an inmate doesnt decide to try to attack them. So its a very hard job. I was just watching a video on Prison Guards and believe me if you or anyone would have watched it they would think differently.


----------



## hyeclasslinc (Mar 11, 2004)

I'M SUPRISED THERES HAS NOT BEEN AN ACTUAL PATROL OFFICER TO COMMENT ON THIS.


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

in my experiance people who don't like cops ussually meet the cops after the person had just done something wrong.


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR (Sep 21, 2002)

LTD RIDIN is in Individuals and is a cop. He really loves going to dive in's with his lowrider and eating dough nuts :biggrin:


----------



## CaliLow (Oct 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Sanchez 1+Apr 7 2004, 07:50 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Sanchez 1 @ Apr 7 2004, 07:50 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Apr 7 2004, 07:02 PM
> *as far as Prison guards, I don't know. In my book, they're overpaid babysitters  :biggrin:*


How could you say that. Having the job you do you should know that they deserve the salery they get and even more. A correctional officer is one of the toughest jobs there is if not the toughest. Especially in CA. Think about it. Every day they are surrounded by Murderers, rapist and alot of other crazy people. They are outnumbered like 100 to 1. In cali prisons there some of the most dangerous killers in the world. And all the gangs. They are constantly watching their surroundings and hope that an inmate doesnt decide to try to attack them. So its a very hard job. I was just watching a video on Prison Guards and believe me if you or anyone would have watched it they would think differently.[/b][/quote]
Gat Dam, you sound like Pete Wison, saying that prison guards walk the toughest beat around. Shit those mofo's have back up 10 feet away from them, they are over paid and work so much overtime, it's rediculous. When Patrol Officers need back up, they can't call to the guy who is standing 5 feet away from then, They have to fight and may have a long response time when they need backup. As for investigators, NO, they are not higher ranking than patrolmen. Those Cali-Cops make some mean bank, and are known to be the best paid in the nation.


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)




----------



## Sanchez 1 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CaliLow+Apr 7 2004, 11:05 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (CaliLow @ Apr 7 2004, 11:05 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gat Dam, you sound like Pete Wison, saying that prison guards walk the toughest beat around. Shit those mofo's have back up 10 feet away from them, they are over paid and work so much overtime, it's rediculous. When Patrol Officers need back up, they can't call to the guy who is standing 5 feet away from then, They have to fight and may have a long response time when they need backup. As for investigators, NO, they are not higher ranking than patrolmen. Those Cali-Cops make some mean bank, and are known to be the best paid in the nation.[/b][/quote]
What are you talking about backup? Did you read that the guards are outnumbered 100 to 1. Hows back up even going to be usefull if something really happens. They do walk the toughest beat. One correctional officer always says to anybody thinking there job isnt hard or they dont deserve their pay,benifits and it is this "I wanna see you working in a prison, you probably wont last a day". 

Yeah police officers have a tough job and is dangerous but they get a shooting call every once and a while so they will see a killer sometimes. But these correctional officers are surrounded by thousands of killers daily. Not once in a while but on a daily basis. So dont even try to compare the two. Yeah they have some similareties but not the same. All government jobs deserve the money they make. Cops, firefighters etc. so dont be mad try getting one of those jobs if you want to make their money.


----------



## Sanchez 1 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC+Apr 7 2004, 11:22 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BROWN SOCIETY CC @ Apr 7 2004, 11:22 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, thats true. I gotta give them props. CDC is the highest paying State job withthe best benefits. I guess I'm just a lil jealous (I gotta admit) :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
But they deserve it. so its coo. I would be jealous too. I got familia in all kinds of law enforcement jobs. So i respect all of them. (except cops) just playing. Some cops are coo. 



Last edited by Sanchez 1 at Apr 7 2004, 11:30 PM


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)




----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

WTF??


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

I just logged on and was curious about this topic. After reading some of the responses, I have to say, that all aspects of a person's job description may have their own unique sence of danger, a tall story window washer, a CHP officer, CDC employee, a fireman, nurses/doctors, etc. Lets not argue this point, lets just put in our own experience and learn, as we read the post, that certain jobs may be more dangerous than others, but this does not mean that they are less important. I think the topic was "Cops in Lowrider Clubs"
PEACE


----------



## Sanchez 1 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Apr 7 2004, 11:33 PM
> *I just logged on and was curious about this topic. After reading some of the responses, I have to say, that all aspects of a person's job description may have their own unique sence of danger, a tall story window washer, a CHP officer, CDC employee, a fireman, nurses/doctors, etc. Lets not argue this point, lets just put in our own experience and learn, as we read the post, that certain jobs may be more dangerous than others, but this does not mean that they are less important. I think the topic was "Cops in Lowrider Clubs"
> PEACE*


 simon i know what your saying pero i just get mad when people say things like what some are saying because thats what assholes like our governer is thinking and if he makes changes for the worst then he is messing with the employes life's and his familys too. So its an important issue. 

But lets get back to this topic.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

FUCK ALL THAT.....COPS DON'T LIKE ME.....AND I DON'T LIKE COPS




END OF STORY........


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

cops :thumbsdown:


----------



## Sanchez 1 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Apr 8 2004, 12:59 AM
> * FUCK ALL THAT.....COPS DON'T LIKE ME.....AND I DON'T LIKE COPS
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2004)

:thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: to this whole topic :ugh: :uh:


----------



## RottPimpDaddy (Sep 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC+Apr 6 2004, 11:25 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BROWN SOCIETY CC @ Apr 6 2004, 11:25 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Moco_@Apr 6 2004, 10:22 PM
> *<~~~~State Investigator, yes I'm a sworn Peace Officer (which means Im a cop) I've been lowriding since I was 16, I will be 27 this year and For those of you who wouldn't like to be in a club with cops in it or don't think its right, don't let me find you on yhe boulevard cause I'll give you a clowining like you never thought a cop could    My take on it is just like Cadillac Deville 96 said. I do it for my self and for the love of the culture. My profession does not change who I am or I will ever let it change who I am or what I believe in. I grew up in the barrio and have seen some of my friends come and go. I beleive for the most part, the whole Lowrider movement wants people like me and Cadillac Deville 96 cause we understand the whole reason behind lowriding. I do not do traffic so I would never pull some one over on a traffic related stop but if I was doing traffic, believe me I would be the coolest m.f.er out there to you. I'd check out your shit and see what kinda equipent you got in your trunk and then send you on your way. I have had my share of harassment with my lowride so I know exactly where every one of you is coming from when you say you've been harassed in the past.  I've been doing what I do for the last 3 years this summer and have been lowriding for the last 11 years almost. Its what I have lowed since I was a boy and it's what I'll love till I die. You should see my office, I got about 20 pics of cars from the club   :biggrin:  I sit there and school all these fools on the lowriding culture and let them know of all the work put into my ride. I also tell them of the shows I go to and all the clowning I do on the weekends. I love sharing my culture wether it be Lowriding or Mexican culture. Oh, before I forget you guys should seen me on my oral panel interview, ha ha ha! I had to sit there and explain to a bunch of older State Investigators what a 3-wheel is and what I was doing when I got the 2 on my record  :biggrin: .
> 
> Lat but not least, my younger brother (Moco on here) is also getting ready to graduate from Sac. State with a Bachelor's in Criminal Justice and plans on going into law enforcement. He's just as into the whole lowriding culture as I am so here comes another one!! Also, since I'm on it, we also have a high school teacher in out club that has a clean-ass '77 Monte Carlo which we're going to juice pretty soon here     Thats my 2 cents about this topic and I got plenty more. I also have stories like the one time the highway partrol pulled me over and ran my driver license and plates and found out what I do, he tripped on my ride, ha ha ha!! *


Oops, that was me. Guess lil bro was logged on :biggrin: . Anyways any pedo, direct it to me. [/b][/quote]
LMMFAO !! how did u explain the 3 wheel to them?? and how did they react?? :biggrin:


----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)

i wouldn't give a shit as long as he didn't enforce bullshit on us


----------



## On Fire (Jan 14, 2002)

I don't know about the cop issue, but it doesn't bother me... I can tell you that my old club, REFLECTIONS CC, the president was a lawyer! A very good guy and great link between the community and lowriders... :thumbsup:


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC+Apr 7 2004, 11:30 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BROWN SOCIETY CC @ Apr 7 2004, 11:30 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually Investigators are higher ranking, bro. We're equivalent to detectives at the local PD. To get on with the State as an Investigator you need at least 2 yrs experience and an Associate's Degree or no experience and a Bachelor's degree. I came on with the second one. Some PD's require only a 2 yr degree and more commonly some PD only requre a high school diploma as long as you pass the academy. As far as bank goes, It all depends where you work at. I heard San Jose PD officers are among the highest paid in the nation. they make about 100 grand a year but then again the majority of them have a Master's Degree (thats what I've heard) San Francisco PD starts the people straight outta academy at about 69 grand a year. I guess how much you make depends on the size of the Department you work for, the size of the city you work for and that city's economy. [/b][/quote]
They make how much!! In new mexico, you can make more money working at Costco or some warehouse than being a cop or correctional officer. Right out of the academy, police officers make about 13$ an hr here and correctional officers make about 12$. After I went through the academy I knew that working in the corrections field couldn't support my habit (lowriding) so i went back to school. 

Oh when you say :thumbsdown: to cops dont think that I havent been there. I had my towncar impounded last year over some BS, it took like 3 mo. to get it back. However, I don't think there's anything wrong about a police officer expressing their hobbies while off-duty. People make the assumption that cops are somehow different from everyone else. Cops are just people who spend alot of their time protecting others. One of the reasons I didnt become a cop was the fact that most people I knew at the time hated cops. I couldn't see myself risking my life for people who didn't give a fuck about me. Like others have said I think having cops involved in lowriding is a good thing for the lowriding community. Maybe they can educate their fellow officers on the fact that most people lowride through legitimate means, not drugs or gangs.


----------



## hyeclasslinc (Mar 11, 2004)

hey hommie, i think you should do some more thinking about that, just making a decision that quick about not wanting to become a come over a few people that you don't know how long are gonna be part of your life isn't right, this a career, i'm going trough my 4 year now, and if somone won't like me (out of my friends) cause i'm a cop, then FUCK EM.


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hyeclasslinc_@Apr 8 2004, 09:08 AM
> *hey hommie, i think you should do some more thinking about that, just making a decision that quick about not wanting to become a come over a few people that you don't know how long are gonna be part of your life isn't right, this a career, i'm going trough my 4 year now, and if somone won't like me (out of my friends) cause i'm a cop, then FUCK EM.*


 Oh I didn't mean it in that context. I thought about that decisions for a long time, and I didn't make my decisions because of those around me who didn't like police officers. I made my choice because of long term perceptives. I wanted to go back to school and really look at my options. Trust me, I make none of my choices based on those around me who don't like my decisions. My theory, "If you don't pay my bills, then your opinions about me don't matter."


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Apr 7 2004, 10:30 PM
> *in my experiance people who don't like cops ussually meet the cops after the person had just done something wrong.*


 i guess thats just your experience then, i've been pulled, searched countless times, on the ground at gun point, in the back of a cop car, chased on to the freeway(well the cops thought they were chasing i didnt know they were coming for me) and after each of these incidents after ive sat on the curb and all the passerbys prejudged me because my car was being searched i've been let go. so i dont have to be doing anything wrong to meet a cop.
i was pulled by this lady cop she said cuz my tire was low... yea right it had 50 psi when i got to shell to put air in it just in case, she actually asked me if i knew anything about the gang fight that was going to happen, i was like what? gang fight, how the hell am i suppose to know, and even if i did "yea its going to be on the corner of cunningham and orlando at 1030 sharp, ask for pablo hes in the the brown van with no windows..." wtf? if anything she was driving around letting everyone know... anyways i dont hate cops, i respect what they do, but cant say i love them or trust any of them.


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

I think this gentleman is doing quite abit to bridge the gap between law enforcement and lowriding. Perhaps both sides may one day understand the cultures & why incidents happen a certain way. 
PEACE
http://forums.lowridermagazine.primediaaut...msg=502.1&ctx=0 



Last edited by TopDogg at Apr 8 2004, 08:50 AM


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

coast one... is the sj in you avi for san jose?

if so that is cali right ?

i am in ohio..not the real suspition of gangs in ohio(atleast not where i am from)so that would explain imo the differences in our experiances with the police.


----------



## hyeclasslinc (Mar 11, 2004)

hey topdog where you get that picture? (hommie with the crosses arms)


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

I borrowed it from the Lowriders web site. The owner, David, has it posted as an avatar. I thought it fit my personality.
PEACE


----------



## SDBaller (Mar 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hyeclasslinc_@Apr 6 2004, 07:26 PM
> *DOES ANYONE KNOW OF POLICE OFFICERS IN LOWRIDER CLUBS?
> 
> IF YES, WHAT DO YOU THINK OF IT?*


 :ugh:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

I was not only a cop, but also a Probation Officer. I roll, and have always been into Lowriders, and have always been apart of everything. Yeah I know, and have known some assholes, which is why I am no longer a Cop, or Probation Officer. If you live the lyfestyle, soon enough you will come into someone that does not approve, just not changing the way you do things is the clue.


----------



## CaliLow (Oct 21, 2002)

So are you saying you were an asshole cop? 
Did you get fired?


----------



## dayton roller (May 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hyeclasslinc_@Apr 7 2004, 02:26 AM
> *DOES ANYONE KNOW OF POLICE OFFICERS IN LOWRIDER CLUBS?
> 
> IF YES, WHAT DO YOU THINK OF IT?*


 i hate cops period!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

only place they should be is behind there fuckin patrol car doing there fuckin job and not trying to fuck somebody up the ass!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## CaliLow (Oct 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dayton roller_@Apr 8 2004, 10:59 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hayez (May 20, 2002)

nothing wrong with them in clubs...i hang out with a few cops down here in broward county...was actually just out drinking with one last nihgt and the night before....there people to...some are fucked some are cool... i dirnk and drive wih my cop friends talk about drugs and shit...its no different then hanging out with normal people...go to the titty bars with them... 



Last edited by hayez at Apr 8 2004, 02:46 PM


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RHYDERS STREET WEAR_@Apr 7 2004, 09:32 PM
> *LTD RIDIN is in Individuals and is a cop. He really loves going to dive in's with his lowrider and eating dough nuts :biggrin:*


 you motherfucker :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I'm not a cop!!!


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Apr 7 2004, 11:59 PM
> * FUCK ALL THAT.....COPS DON'T LIKE ME.....AND I DON'T LIKE COPS
> 
> 
> ...


 I agree 100% :thumbsup:


----------



## CaliLow (Oct 21, 2002)

LTD Ridin is a cop. don't let him fool you
:biggrin: 



Last edited by CaliLow at Apr 8 2004, 12:30 PM


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

Everyone will have a different opinion than everyone else. Here is my opinion. 

I don't see anything wrong with having a police officer in a car club. Everyone has CHOICES. If the cop wants to make a chioce and do the illegal activity, his or her club does, then it will be their chioce to screw up their career. Not everyone can be a cop. Not many people want to be police officers. I have family in the California Highway Patrol, California Corrections, Arizona Corrections, and City Police. Some people just think because they are police officers, they shouldnt lowride. I didnt know you had to be a thug to be in a car club. My dad has been lowriding for over 35 years, so what does that make him? Anyone saying he cant lowride, because he is a CHP Officer? He has helped a few people out on this site, so with that in mind, he helps anyone. No matter what you are. Hopefully some people will change their views and learn that being a police officer can be a dangerous job.

A corrections officer can be certified, but that does not make him a police officer. Here in Arizona, you can have your Post Certificate, but that does not make you a peace officer. My friend has Post Certified, and works in corrections. Any job can be dangerous, lets just hope no one comes to meeting how dangerous it can get. 

I have been sterotyped a few times when I drive my Cutlass, but that doesnt change my mind on Police Officers. I get sterotyped by US Customs agents when I cross into the US, only because they see me, and they see my rims spinning on my Expedition. No matter what field anyone is in, the have the right to do or join any club they feel like, as long as their car meets the clubs standards. I am majoring in Criminal Justice, and will be a police officer soon. :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Apr 7 2004, 11:59 PM
> * FUCK ALL THAT.....COPS DON'T LIKE ME.....AND I DON'T LIKE COPS
> 
> 
> ...


 Maybe they don't like black Glasshouses with all black rims. 

:dunno: :biggrin: 

You coming down with Huey for the show here?


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SDStunna_@Apr 6 2004, 11:01 PM
> *I think its a advantage to have a cop in your club. Theres a cop in my club and he educates me about the laws that go along with lowriding. *


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by edmunds costoms hyd_@Apr 7 2004, 02:13 AM
> *I dont think a cop or any person with a state job will last in a club , I have some friends that were in a club , one is a C.O. , and one works for the DMV.
> *


 Wrong.


----------



## downsouthplaya (Jul 29, 2002)

im a PO in a car club, well kinda....


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Apr 7 2004, 06:02 PM
> *as far as Prison guards, I don't know. In my book, they're overpaid babysitters :biggrin:*


 :cheesy:


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Sanchez 1+Apr 7 2004, 10:26 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Sanchez 1 @ Apr 7 2004, 10:26 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But they deserve it. so its coo. I would be jealous too. I got familia in all kinds of law enforcement jobs. So i respect all of them. (except cops) just playing. Some cops are coo.[/b][/quote]
Highest State paying job. I dont think so. 

They do make good money compared to other states, but they do not make as much as other State jobs. 

I have family working for CDC and they hate it. They do get paid good for doing what they do.


----------



## hyeclasslinc (Mar 11, 2004)

well well well, look who decided to join the topic.
as you can see i just wanted some comments, 
and didn't intend to take up your valuable time,
after all these sites are made for discussions right? 



Last edited by hyeclasslinc at Apr 8 2004, 03:42 PM


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Crazy Cutty_@Apr 8 2004, 02:17 PM
> *Everyone will have a different opinion than everyone else. Here is my opinion.
> 
> I don't see anything wrong with having a police officer in a car club. Everyone has CHOICES. If the cop wants to make a chioce and do the illegal activity, his or her club does, then it will be their chioce to screw up their career. Not everyone can be a cop. Not many people want to be police officers. I have family in the California Highway Patrol, California Corrections, Arizona Corrections, and City Police. Some people just think because they are police officers, they shouldnt lowride. I didnt know you had to be a thug to be in a car club. My dad has been lowriding for over 35 years, so what does that make him? Anyone saying he cant lowride, because he is a CHP Officer? He has helped a few people out on this site, so with that in mind, he helps anyone. No matter what you are. Hopefully some people will change their views and learn that being a police officer can be a dangerous job.
> ...


 Well said son. Unfortunately some people are close-minded and will never change their opinion, but this is their choice and I cannot fault them for this.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CaliLow_@Apr 8 2004, 12:51 PM
> *So are you saying you were an asshole cop?
> Did you get fired?*


 Actually I was the one that everyone tried to get on my case load. I was straight up with fools, if you did stupid shit like get thrown in jail, I was there to do the paperwork. Other then that I was cool, and the reason I left was because my Reginal Administrator took the guns away from the P.O. and wanted us to talk to people and teach them not to break the law. Well a month after I left one of my co-workers got shot, going to a Parolee's house to talk with him. Luckilly I was not there then, but I had some chose words for her.


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2004)

seems to me this topic is about bla bla bla bla bla, bla bla bla !!!


:thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## CaliLow (Oct 21, 2002)

Mutha Fucka, then why the hell are you on here replying. 
It's 5 pages long now, so STFU and leave BIATCH !
:biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2004)

like i said before bla bla bla bla !


----------



## hyeclasslinc (Mar 11, 2004)

and like HE SAID ... SHUT THE FUCK UP AND LEAVE BITCH! :biggrin: 



Last edited by hyeclasslinc at Apr 8 2004, 09:33 PM


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2004)

damn i better leave since you all said so.



























ya can suck the poo poo from a PIGS ASS














PIGS IS BUTIETFUL


----------



## CaliLow (Oct 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PIMPOLIGY_@Apr 8 2004, 08:58 PM
> *damn i better leave since you all said so.
> 
> ya can suck the poo poo from a PIGS ASS
> ...


 Yeah Biatch, so is an education, so learn how to spell and STFU, once again!


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2004)

oh my feelings are hert :uh:


----------



## CaliLow (Oct 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PIMPOLIGY_@Apr 8 2004, 09:02 PM
> *oh my feelings are hert :uh:*


 It's not "HERT" it's spelled HURT. Use spell check and when you get out of JUVI, go back to school, EDUCATION IS A GOOD THING, USE IT.

Damn kids.


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2004)

WOW CAN YOU HELPP MEE WITH ALL MYY SPELLLINGG


----------



## CaliLow (Oct 21, 2002)

Biatch, I'm starting to like you, Hell I might even consider your goofy non-spelling ass my friend. :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2004)

done deal dick weed, we's be sum friends then , we'll have awere selfs a hoedown


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)




----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)




----------



## CaliLow (Oct 21, 2002)

It's a well known fact that a CHP Officer makes more CASH and they enjoy better benefits than D.O.C. and any other State Peace Officer, including an investigator.


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

:0


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC+Apr 8 2004, 10:14 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BROWN SOCIETY CC @ Apr 8 2004, 10:14 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmmm, name some I wanna hear what you got and don't say CHP cause they're #2 [/b][/quote]
Comparing the CHP and CDC is like comparing apples to oranges....LOL

CHP- driving in a car and being independant.
CDC- babysitting reckless adults.

Trust me, I already said I have family working for CDC and cousins working for CHP. :biggrin: 

I know how much CDC and CHP make.  

BUT, do what you like, not for the pay. 

A lot of Highway Patrol Academys follow what the CHP does, because the CHP is known to be the best. I have had many police officers tell me that, so it is a fact.


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CaliLow_@Apr 8 2004, 10:23 PM
> *It's a well known fact that a CHP Officer makes more CASH and they enjoy better benefits than D.O.C. and any other State Peace Officer, including an investigator.*


 Whats up Calilow? :wave:

You coming to the show the Mi Vida show in 3 weeks?


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)




----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC+Apr 8 2004, 11:06 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BROWN SOCIETY CC @ Apr 8 2004, 11:06 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dayum, we went from cops in lowrider clubs to pay scales, ha ha. Its true what you said and I enjoy what I do  Enough of discussing pay already :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
:biggrin: :thumbsup:
Talking about money has got me hungry.... 
Time to hit Jack in the Box.




Maybe once i get into the CHP Academy, Ill have to check out some Northern Cali shows. Just dont blind me with them fat white walls. :biggrin:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)




----------



## CaliLow (Oct 21, 2002)

Sup Crazy Cutty, yup I'll be there. So have a cold one waiting for me Dawg.


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Apr 8 2004, 11:48 PM
> *Hey bro, CHP academy is still temporary cancelled, right? I'll be there on the 29th (they have a kick-ass range   ) I'm always by there but now that I think about it, I do see alot of cars entering and exiting the academy, hmmm
> 
> 
> Dayum, here we go getting off the topic again  :biggrin:*


CHP is not accepting applications because California is so in debt, that they cant afford to open the Acedemy. It has been taking cadets, and my cousins husband was in the last graduating class last November. They might accept applications late this year though. Thats why I havent been able to apply. 



Last edited by Crazy Cutty at Apr 9 2004, 01:03 AM


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CaliLow_@Apr 8 2004, 11:49 PM
> *Sup Crazy Cutty, yup I'll be there. So have a cold one waiting for me Dawg. *


 For sure. Im getting a house, so I need for you to bring your tools and give me a hand painting the walls. The walls are ok, but I want to repaint them. OK, Ill buy the pizza and wings this time!

Come in July, and I'll get the cervezas. :biggrin: 

My dad says your "friend" might come down to the show with you? :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Dont let her drink a lot this time!


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Apr 8 2004, 11:48 PM
> *Oh and whats wrong with shaved whitewalls? 1. I personally think they make your tires look smaller than pinstripes, 2. I have a hard time keeping thin white walls (even if I wanted to) on the front of my ride because of all the 3-wheeling I do  and 3. Pinstripes do exisit up here, but I gotta admit there is alot if rides with shaved white walls, what was wrong with them again?
> 
> Dayum, here we go getting off the topic again :biggrin:*


 Fact is simply; Northern Cali rides mostly roll with fat whites. It is uncommon to see it down here in Southern Cali and AZ. 
Nothern Cali also loves a lot of pinstripes. :biggrin:  


Kind of how some Texas riders love 3" w/w's, Nothern Cali love 2" w/w's and Southern Cali riders usually have regular w/w's. Its just a personal preference. :biggrin:


----------



## LayLow (Jul 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Crazy Cutty+Apr 9 2004, 01:07 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Crazy Cutty @ Apr 9 2004, 01:07 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Apr 8 2004, 11:48 PM
> *Oh and whats wrong with shaved whitewalls? 1. I personally think they make your tires look smaller than pinstripes, 2. I have a hard time keeping thin white walls (even if I wanted to) on the front of my ride because of all the 3-wheeling I do    and 3. Pinstripes do exisit up here, but I gotta admit there is alot if rides with shaved white walls, what was wrong with them again?
> 
> Dayum, here we go getting off the topic again  :biggrin:*


Fact is simply; Northern Cali rides mostly roll with fat whites. It is uncommon to see it down here in Southern Cali and AZ. 
Nothern Cali also loves a lot of pinstripes. :biggrin:  


Kind of how some Texas riders love 3" w/w's, Nothern Cali love 2" w/w's and Southern Cali riders usually have regular w/w's. Its just a personal preference. :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
fat whites are the shit, i dont care what anyone says :biggrin:


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LayLow+Apr 9 2004, 01:11 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (LayLow @ Apr 9 2004, 01:11 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fat whites are shit, i dont care what anyone says :biggrin:[/b][/quote]


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Crazy Cutty_@Apr 9 2004, 01:07 AM
> *Nothern Cali also loves a lot of pinstripes. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> *


 when I said pinstripes I meant regular whitewalls (usually on 155/80R13 they come pretty thin) :biggrin: Actually I've been thinking of getting some unshaved white walls on my ride next (never had any regular whitewalls besides my stocks) But like I said earlier, they would eventually be wide :biggrin: . I'll tell you what, I wont shave the whitewalls on my '54 if I decide to go with spokes on it


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC+Apr 9 2004, 01:27 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BROWN SOCIETY CC @ Apr 9 2004, 01:27 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Crazy Cutty_@Apr 9 2004, 01:07 AM
> *Nothern Cali also loves a lot of pinstripes.   :biggrin:
> 
> 
> *


when I said pinstripes I meant regular whitewalls (usually on 155/80R13 they come pretty thin) :biggrin: Actually I've been thinking of getting some unshaved white walls on my ride next (never had any regular whitewalls besides my stocks) But like I said earlier, they would eventually be wide :biggrin: . I'll tell you what, I wont shave the whitewalls on my '54 if I decide to go with spokes on it [/b][/quote]
:thumbsup:

Speaking of a '54. There was one for sale in front of my job. It looked like a pile of rust. As I was getting out of college, I saw it on a trailer going to Phoenix. I was shocked that anyone would have bought it. It need the quater panels replaced, all the glass, pretty much everything. Then I see it on a trailer..LOL :biggrin: 

Ive seen a few riders in Northern Cali roll regular white walls, so you wont stick out as much. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Crazy Cutty+Apr 9 2004, 01:34 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Crazy Cutty @ Apr 9 2004, 01:34 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:

Speaking of a '54. There was one for sale in front of my job. It looked like a pile of rust. As I was getting out of college, I saw it on a trailer going to Phoenix. I was shocked that anyone would have bought it. It need the quater panels replaced, all the glass, pretty much everything. Then I see it on a trailer..LOL :biggrin: 

Ive seen a few riders in Northern Cali roll regular white walls, so you wont stick out as much. :biggrin: :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
Thats crazy on that 54. I paid $800 for mine all stock, very minor rust and only like 2 minor dents. The thing's been sititng since '79 but was all complete and solid.  Now only if I can hurry up and get that thing on the road :biggrin:


----------



## Sanchez 1 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Crazy Cutty_@Apr 8 2004, 11:53 PM
> *CHP- driving in a car and being independant.
> CDC- babysitting reckless adults.
> 
> ...


 once again like i heard before "I wanna see you working in a level 4 prison, I bet you wont last a day". 

If you got family working for cdc then you should know. It aint babysitting. I dont think babies are likely to attack you like some of the prisoners in these prison can. Hopefully it never happens but unfortunetly it does. 

Also unfortunetly some people dont have the proper circumstances to do what they like, so they might have to do a job for the pay. They dont make the most but they deserve what they make. 
Some people got kids to support and need good money now. They dont have the time to find a job they like or with less money.


----------



## CaliLow (Oct 21, 2002)

I getting tired of hearing about baby sitting prison gaurds having a hard job. Let me give you the Statistics: Since the existance of CDC, there have been appprox 34 prison guards killed.
Since the existance of the CHP, there have been approx. 200 killed, now you tell me, which job is more dangerous!
Patrol officers never know who they are stopping and how far their back-up my be. on the other hand, prison guards know who they are dealing with and can yell across the room for help.


----------



## SDBaller (Mar 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CaliLow_@Apr 9 2004, 09:15 AM
> *I getting tired of hearing about baby sitting prison gaurds having a hard job. Let me give you the Statistics: Since the existance of CDC, there have been appprox 34 prison guards killed.
> Since the existance of the CHP, there have been approx. 200 killed, now you tell me, which job is more dangerous!
> Patrol officers never know who they are stopping and how far their back-up my be. on the other hand, prison guards know who they are dealing with and can yell across the room for help.*


 :0


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Sanchez 1+Apr 9 2004, 02:20 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Sanchez 1 @ Apr 9 2004, 02:20 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Crazy Cutty_@Apr 8 2004, 11:53 PM
> *CHP- driving in a car and being independant.
> CDC- babysitting reckless adults.
> 
> ...


once again like i heard before "I wanna see you working in a level 4 prison, I bet you wont last a day". 

If you got family working for cdc then you should know. It aint babysitting. I dont think babies are likely to attack you like some of the prisoners in these prison can. Hopefully it never happens but unfortunetly it does. 

Also unfortunetly some people dont have the proper circumstances to do what they like, so they might have to do a job for the pay. They dont make the most but they deserve what they make. 
Some people got kids to support and need good money now. They dont have the time to find a job they like or with less money.[/b][/quote]
They tell me they are "Babysitters." :dunno: 
My best friend works in corrections and works in the dangerous section, and he says it is exactly like babysitting. That is being told to me, first hand.  


I take my son to day care, and those kids do attack... LOL :biggrin: 

I know you can't compare the 2 though.


----------



## DON NUTTS (Mar 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CadillacDeville96_@Apr 6 2004, 09:38 PM
> *I graduation soon with my degree in criminal justice & for a long time I wanted to become a police officer. I've already completed correctional officer training. I don't think there's anything wrong with a cop being in a lowrider club.  I've had a lowrider for almost 5 years...Being a cop is just a profession, a way to pay the bills. It doesnt change you if your truly into lowriding and its a passion for you. Either way cops are just people, and just like everyone else there are cops that are DICKS, however, there are some that arent.*


I know a couple that are cool, not all cops take their job personally. The ones that do are usually the hypocrits that beat their wives and rape drunk women they pick up. Many good cops dont bust peoples balls, they are there to serve and if youre not hurting anyone, they leave you alone. The way it should be. 



Last edited by DON NUTTS at Apr 9 2004, 02:55 PM


----------



## Twistid (Jul 23, 2002)

i skipped a buncha pages so sorry if it was already asked

but what if you like to smoke herb before/while u go cruisin and shit like that? what if u have a beer while ridin around ? i dunno in my opinion id rather not have a cop in a car club i was in , unless he was cool


----------



## low_master (Sep 20, 2003)

i had a cop harass me about my glass tint on my rear window(limo tint), but not the doors, he still took out his tint-o-meter from his fancy utility belt to find that my doorglass is not tinted, meanwhile his partner is walkin around my ride saying "yep, your gonna get a ticket for the half-moon sheilds on the headlights....a ticket for being too low. ect, but the tint-o-meter dont work on rear glass, so i thought a "have a nice day" was in order, he asked for the usual, registration, insurance, ect, so i complied, handing my licence, he was just so angry that i was rollin clean, i mean get real, like im gonna be riding dirty, but i guess he was NOT in a lowrider club?


----------



## hyeclasslinc (Mar 11, 2004)

i'm not sure i get your point here .... we all know that some cops are assholes and will always be assholes, just like theres assholes in every job, i've been pulled over for ridin clean ... ummm lets see ... well every single time i ride clean ... :biggrin: 
topic is ... do you think cops in lowrider clubs is cool, ofcourse its not gonna be that type that pulled you over, all he probably can't wait for is to get home grab his Bud Light, go out on the porch with his buddies and talk about what bar they should be barfin up tonight. :biggrin: 

So answer the topics question hommie.


----------



## low_master (Sep 20, 2003)

well maybe you could spread the word, to all your officer buddys, CUT SOME SLACK! on the rollers, TTT. Is not there some more important crimes to tend to?!


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

Every cop is different, so it would be impossible to teach each officer on how to stop people. Only if Proably cause exists, then the officer has the right to stop any vehicle. Lowriders are not the only ones they alledgelly harass. Ricers, Off-road vehicles, anyone and everyone can be a target. If you know your rights, and feel your rights were violated, you can fight any ticket. Just read Lowrider Magazines article about "Within the Law." I am more than sure, it will help anyone. 

Remember, if no Proable Cause exists, then the case WILL be thrown out of court.


----------



## scrape-it (Mar 27, 2004)

Sorry for straying from the real subject, but what's it like for those of you officers when you get pulled over by another cop? How do they react to seeing one of their own lowriding? Are they cool to you? Is their reaction kinda funny? I was always curious about that but back to the subject, i agree with having cops in clubs, there are car clubs for everyone.


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

Ive witnessed cops who own lowriders get pulled over by other officers. They are more curious, than stereo-typing when they do a stop. One reason we were pulled over was because the front was dropped and the rear was lifted. The headlights have to be leveled when driving, so that was enough PC to do a stop. They like seeing lowriders, but are more fascinated in what they see inside and underneath. 

I can remember one time, where I _think_ I was profiled and cited.


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

bottom line, like everyone has pretty much stated, there's cool cops and there's cops that are dicks...just like in every job...and every walk of life

the difference is - what car club is gonna let in a dick...let alone a dick thats a cop??

I can only see positive things from a cop being in a club...it helps clear up the gang/criminal image in lowriding...

a good example of profiling is bike gangs...used to be anyone on a Harley was a biker....and cops would harrass them non-stop...now you got every Tom, Dick and Lawyer riding Harleys dressing all hard n shit...cops don't even bother em anymore


----------



## Mr.Outstanding64 (Feb 18, 2003)

I SUPPORT COPS


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Outstanding64_@Apr 12 2004, 10:27 AM
> *I SUPPORT COPS *


 :thumbsup: :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

El DJ Latin me la pela!! :biggrin:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)




----------



## CaliLow (Oct 21, 2002)

Sounds like the only lesson learned here was "Don't drive around with expired plates", so don't break the law, Mr. peace officer!
I can tell you from experience that they (CHP) don't just ask for driver's license, they also ask for registration and insurance. 
At least the one the who stopped did, he also gave me a warning. :biggrin: 



Last edited by CaliLow at Apr 12 2004, 10:17 PM


----------



## CaliLow (Oct 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Apr 12 2004, 05:31 PM
> *This is the latest thing going on in Frisco. It hits home for me cause of 2 main things:
> 
> 1. The officers involved work like we do, plain clothes and out of unmarked police vehicles and
> ...


 Damn, for being a so-called peace officer, you need to chill with the hate and name calling vato.
:angry:


----------



## Cali4Lyf (Jul 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Apr 12 2004, 04:31 PM
> *http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?...MNGM463RLG1.DTL
> 
> This is the latest thing going on in Frisco. It hits home for me cause of 2 main things:
> ...


 My prayers go out to Isaac Espinoza and his survivors.


I am from this hood. And what is fuct up the most about "this" situation is that it took a cops life to get these guys off their asses and start doing some policing. 
EVeryone said that cops were swarming the area in 30 seconds after it happened. That's a 1st.
I know of atleast 2 previous shootings out there were they were killed at nite and they would not pick up the bodies till sun up. Ambulance won't come to the turf with out a pd escort.

I realize the cops will never lay the smack down like they would for their own, but in a fuct up way this community really needed some attention like this, because murders were just piling up.

And back to cops in clubs>>

There was a cool Bay Area club that has all but disbanded due to a cop joining. I do beleive this is the clubs specific downfall. The pres, kept telling the cop what everyone does on their private time. Didn't work at all for this club, but there are other clubs also in the bay that have cool law enforcement members in their crew. They seem to know how to seperate club life and private life.


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)




----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)




----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

I graduate in 5 weeks with my criminal justice degree and I hope to get a job with one of the local police departments but that doesn't mean I am going to sell my cady or my el co. Just becasue I want to be a cop doesn't mean I can't do what I have been doing for years. Yea I know I will prabaly get some shit about it from other cops but I can deal with that just like I get shit from other lowriders who hate the police.


----------



## ONEBADMEXZICAN (Aug 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hyeclasslinc_@Apr 6 2004, 08:26 PM~1826568
> *DOES ANYONE KNOW OF POLICE OFFICERS IN LOWRIDER CLUBS?
> 
> IF YES, WHAT DO YOU THINK OF IT?
> *


we got one my homie Ray he's apart of the GANG UNIT he's got a candy red 78 Monty


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

soon we will have a CHP on our club :thumbsup: (write off tickets)


----------



## 1lowcalais_old (Jul 29, 2003)

I have a homie thats a cop and he's in RO, and I'm afraid to ask him favors like buy me some cigs or something cuz he's a cop. But I mean Moe is thehomie and it's his job, just not sure how he feels about doing shit like that off duty.


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

Ok ok ok, i give up... OSC actually stands for, OUT STOPPING CRIMINALS!!! ok, yes I am with the fbi... fighting bitches illegally...


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tupacrida4life_@Aug 18 2005, 12:12 PM~3651280
> *I have a homie thats a cop and he's in RO, and I'm afraid to ask him favors like buy me some cigs or something cuz he's a cop. But I mean Moe is thehomie and it's his job, just not sure how he feels about doing shit like that off duty.
> *


Yeah, that probably wouldn't be cool if you're under age. I remember one time my best friend, who is now a cop, was hanging out at a party with a crew of us who have been friends forever. People were doing their usual business when one dude looks over at him, with pipe and lighter in hand, and says, "Oh, is it all right if I smoke weed, officer?" I almost pissed my pants I was laughing so hard.

Anyway, off-topic I know...


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hyeclasslinc_@Apr 6 2004, 09:26 PM~1826568
> *DOES ANYONE KNOW OF POLICE OFFICERS IN LOWRIDER CLUBS?
> 
> IF YES, WHAT DO YOU THINK OF IT?
> *


my boy is in our club and he is an officer...........nocaddylikemine


----------



## Biggy (Sep 30, 2003)

Lil off topic but It was a fucking coincidence that I was reading this cuz since I work at the Metro LVMPD computer helpdesk...a few minutes ago two plain clothes officers walk up behind me in my cubicle and ask if that was my car out their and I'm like yah it is....he then say's we owe you an apology we were stereotyping you before we even talked or knew you, I said dont trip it happens. I also mentioned that I was reading this post about cops and lowriding to them...I jus thought it was kinda cool that these two cops were cool with me and my car and they acutually went back to check the car out. Talked to them a lil bit about the clubs and stuff that goes down...they said they put the application to attend the SuperShow so they patrol the area cuz they love seeing cars.

Well just my .02


----------



## downsouthplaya (Jul 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hyeclasslinc_@Apr 7 2004, 11:20 PM~1830861
> *I'M SUPRISED THERES HAS NOT BEEN AN ACTUAL PATROL OFFICER TO COMMENT ON THIS.
> *


I might as well then, I'm not in a club, never really have been, but I would join one I would fit in. I'm laid back, people on here have chilled wit me they can vouch, but from 10 at night to 6 in the morning, its all business. All my homies from highschool know what I do and it hasn't changed anything, only thing I would have a problem with is doing some kind of fucked up illegal shit around me, cause If i'm listed on a report as a witness, or being on scene of something, it jepardizes my bread and butter, and I can't have that.


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Biggystwuk_@Aug 18 2005, 02:05 PM~3652151
> *Lil off topic but  It was a fucking coincidence that I was reading this cuz since I work at the Metro LVMPD computer helpdesk...a few minutes ago two plain clothes officers walk up behind me in my cubicle and ask if that was my car out their and I'm like yah it is....he then say's we owe you an apology we were stereotyping you before we even talked or knew you, I said dont trip it happens. I also mentioned that I was reading this post about cops and lowriding to them...I jus thought it was kinda cool that these two cops were cool with me and my car and they acutually went back to check the car out. Talked to them a lil bit about the clubs and stuff that goes down...they said they put the application to attend the SuperShow so they patrol the area cuz they love seeing cars.
> 
> Well just my .02
> *



there gonna pull you over later and give you a ticket


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

pigs :thumbsdown:


----------



## Biggy (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 18 2005, 01:25 PM~3652275
> *there gonna pull you over later and give you a ticket
> *


 


Nah he was cool about it he said he always wanted a lowrider since he was kid but couldn't afford it....but gave me his card to keep an eye out on a 68 impy convertible for him.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

what u gonna do next start narkin everyone out


----------



## Biggy (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 18 2005, 01:41 PM~3652379
> *what u gonna do next start narkin everyone out
> *


Who me no :nono: I already get shit from the club just by working at metro helpdesk..so now way homes.


----------



## BIG SHAWN79 (Jul 22, 2005)

my best friend is a police officer where i live and he is helping me build my ride.Hes pretty cool though he leaves work at work


----------



## Zion (Jul 12, 2006)

:wow:


----------



## $woop (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Apr 6 2004, 08:38 PM~1826613
> *I graduation soon with my degree in criminal justice & for a long time I wanted to become a police officer. I've already completed correctional officer training. I don't think there's anything wrong with a cop being in a lowrider club.  I've had a lowrider for almost 5 years...Being a cop is just a profession, a way to pay the bills. It doesnt change you if your truly into lowriding and its a passion for you. Either way cops are just people, and just like everyone else there are cops that are DICKS, however, there are some that arent.
> *


ya but if you out lowriden, you prally gonna encounter foos smokin blunts an shit. then what

arrest them and impound there LOW. ahhaha grab some parts while u at it lol


----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)

CALL DA PO PO.....CALL DA PO PO HOE :run: :sprint:


----------



## devillan (Oct 10, 2009)

i have friends that are cops and when there off duty their pretty much off duty,these fools pull up behind me in the cop car and get on the pa and tell me to three wheel my shit all the time,there cool as fuck,if you live in a smaller town its always better to have them on your side


----------



## Bobby Loco SJ (Dec 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Str8 Klownin_@Apr 6 2004, 09:37 PM~1826733
> *its good to have cops in clubs because maybe the police will see that all of us dont cause trouble,dont sell drugs and gang bang all the commom stereo types..they will see that were just like everyone else working class guys that enjoy cars :biggrin:
> *


VERY GOOD ANSWER :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

ey i got a question for all u foo's who got a cop as friend or kno 1  

i dont.,.,.


well i just got my 03 p-71 cop car its fiited u think cops would trip if i juice it and put my D's on it,.,. :biggrin: 

my shit has the push bar roof lights side door lights the cage inside the car

the air horn scanner laptop n all da other shit they have center consol,.,.

ask em if they the cops would feel lik if i was makin fun of em or sum shit like dat, to see a cop car lifted ., :happysad: 

thanks guys  

will try to post pics later.,.,.

car not cut yet but already got the 3 pump kit ready :biggrin:


----------



## devillan (Oct 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Feb 22 2010, 02:05 AM~16686255
> *ey i got a question for all u foo's who got a cop as friend or kno 1
> 
> i dont.,.,.
> ...


its been done before with no horror stories i think alot of them would probably like it i had to go to the police station to meet m boy for lunch and his partner had lowrider magazine on his desk just check legality in your state for the light bar you might have to have amber lights


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

I MEAN, TO EACH HIS OWN.. THAT'S THAT MAN'S CHOICE OF WORK TO PUT FOOD ON HIS TABLE. AS LONG AS HE'S NOT A DICK HEAD THEN WHY NOT. ME HOWEVER, DON'T REALLY BANG WIT THE POLICE LIKE THAT. NOT BECAUSE I DON'T LIKE THEM, BUT BECAUSE I KNOW THE TYPE OF PERSON I AM. SOMETIMES I DO GET DRUNK AND ACT GHETTO.. AND EVEN IF THAT MAN IS NOT A COP 24/7, HE STILL HAS TO CONDUCT HIMSELF A CERTAIN WAY AND BE AROUND PEOPLE THAT WILL NOT JEOPARDIZE HIS IMAGE. THAT'S WHY A LOT OF THEM STICK TOGETHER AND HAVE THEIR OWN FUNCTIONS; LIKE THE POLICEMAN'S BALL.


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

------------------------------------------------


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Moco_@Apr 7 2004, 01:22 AM~1826888
> *<~~~~State Investigator, yes I'm a sworn Peace Officer (which means Im a cop) I've been lowriding since I was 16, I will be 27 this year and For those of you who wouldn't like to be in a club with cops in it or don't think its right, don't let me find you on yhe boulevard cause I'll give you a clowining like you never thought a cop could    My take on it is just like Cadillac Deville 96 said. I do it for my self and for the love of the culture. My profession does not change who I am or I will ever let it change who I am or what I believe in. I grew up in the barrio and have seen some of my friends come and go. I beleive for the most part, the whole Lowrider movement wants people like me and Cadillac Deville 96 cause we understand the whole reason behind lowriding. I do not do traffic so I would never pull some one over on a traffic related stop but if I was doing traffic, believe me I would be the coolest m.f.er out there to you. I'd check out your shit and see what kinda equipent you got in your trunk and then send you on your way. I have had my share of harassment with my lowride so I know exactly where every one of you is coming from when you say you've been harassed in the past.  I've been doing what I do for the last 3 years this summer and have been lowriding for the last 11 years almost. Its what I have lowed since I was a boy and it's what I'll love till I die. You should see my office, I got about 20 pics of cars from the club  :biggrin:  I sit there and school all these fools on the lowriding culture and let them know of all the work put into my ride. I also tell them of the shows I go to and all the clowning I do on the weekends. I love sharing my culture wether it be Lowriding or Mexican culture. Oh, before I forget you guys should seen me on my oral panel interview, ha ha ha! I had to sit there and explain to a bunch of older State Investigators what a 3-wheel is and what I was doing when I got the 2 on my record  :biggrin: .
> 
> Lat but not least, my younger brother (Moco on here) is also getting ready to graduate from Sac. State with a Bachelor's in Criminal Justice and plans on going into law enforcement. He's just as into the whole lowriding culture as I am so here comes another one!! Also, since I'm on it, we also have a high school teacher in out club that has a clean-ass '77 Monte Carlo which we're going to juice pretty soon here    Thats my 2 cents about this topic and I got plenty more. I also have stories like the one time the highway partrol pulled me over and ran my driver license and plates and found out what I do, he tripped on my ride, ha ha ha!!
> *


X2 IT WOULD BE PRETTY TIGHT


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

not in my club thanks!!!!!!!!! :uh:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

damn 04


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Feb 22 2010, 11:18 AM~16687401
> *not in my club thanks!!!!!!!!! :uh:
> *


damn :lol:


----------



## devillan (Oct 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Feb 22 2010, 07:27 AM~16687022
> *I MEAN, TO EACH HIS OWN.. THAT'S THAT MAN'S CHOICE OF WORK TO PUT FOOD ON HIS TABLE.  AS LONG AS HE'S NOT A DICK HEAD THEN WHY NOT.  ME HOWEVER, DON'T REALLY BANG WIT THE POLICE LIKE THAT.  NOT BECAUSE I DON'T LIKE THEM, BUT BECAUSE I KNOW THE TYPE OF PERSON I AM.  SOMETIMES I DO GET DRUNK AND ACT GHETTO..  AND EVEN IF THAT MAN IS NOT A COP 24/7, HE STILL HAS TO CONDUCT HIMSELF A CERTAIN WAY AND BE AROUND PEOPLE THAT WILL NOT JEOPARDIZE HIS IMAGE.  THAT'S WHY A LOT OF THEM STICK TOGETHER AND HAVE THEIR OWN FUNCTIONS; LIKE THE POLICEMAN'S BALL.
> *


thats very true but i live at the river (havasu az)and this is one of the biggest party spots in the us,when they come out here,and they all do they act just as loud and crazy after a adult beverages.its just like anything else.you have good people and bad people.now motorcycle cops are a different story.there all dicks


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

:0 NO NAME is a cop!!


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Apr 6 2004, 10:38 PM~1826613
> *I graduation soon with my degree in criminal justice & for a long time I wanted to become a police officer. I've already completed correctional officer training. I don't think there's anything wrong with a cop being in a lowrider club.  I've had a lowrider for almost 5 years...Being a cop is just a profession, a way to pay the bills. It doesnt change you if your truly into lowriding and its a passion for you. Either way cops are just people, and just like everyone else there are cops that are DICKS, however, there are some that arent.
> *


so everything you've done to your car is illegal so what do you do do you give yourself a ticket everytime you pull out of the driveway :dunno:


----------



## slickpanther (Dec 10, 2008)

FUCK THE POLICE! Last saturday I got pulled over for no reason and me and my homeboy were searched for no reason. They hit us with that "If you don't let us search you, were gonna give you 3 tickets and tow your car for not having insurance!" FUCK THE POLICE!


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by slickpanther_@Feb 22 2010, 07:25 PM~16692681
> *FUCK THE POLICE! Last saturday I got pulled over for no reason and me and my homeboy were searched for no reason. They hit us with that "If you don't let us search you, were gonna give you 3 tickets and tow your car for not having insurance!" FUCK THE POLICE!
> *


did you have insurance :uh:


----------



## slickpanther (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Feb 22 2010, 07:28 PM~16692721
> *did you have insurance :uh:
> *


That's not why we got pulled over. He later found that out. He pulled me over because based on what he said, it was obvious he was racially profiling us. I'm not a irresponsible driver. I always have insurance but I just got a new car and didn't have time to get insurance yet. Heres a link to a bad experience I had with a cop - http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=497514&hl=


----------



## supersporting88 (Apr 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by devillan_@Feb 22 2010, 03:27 PM~16689316
> *thats very true but i live at the river (havasu az)and this is one of the biggest party spots in the us,when they come out here,and they all do they act just as loud and crazy after a adult beverages.its just like anything else.you have good people and bad people.now motorcycle cops are a different story.there all dicks
> *



LOL, why because they give tickets? Sure they cut you no slack, but that is there job. My experience with them is that you don't have to deal with the sarcasm that some patrol cops give you. They write the ticket and by the time you look up from putting the ticket in the glove box they are gone (as long as you are not riding dirty).


----------



## chairmnofthboard (Oct 22, 2007)

After all the harassment I've experienced from cops, I would say I'm not cool with it. 

Cops are their own fraternity, They will never pick your side over a fellow cops side.


----------



## slickpanther (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by supersporting88_@Feb 22 2010, 07:39 PM~16692899
> *LOL, why because they give tickets?  Sure they cut you no slack, but that is there job.  My experience with them is that you don't have to deal with the sarcasm that some patrol cops give you.  They write the ticket and by the time you look up from putting the ticket in the glove box they are gone (as long as you are not riding dirty).
> *


It had nothing to do with tickets. I've been through and seen all kinds of shit with the police. Each experience was a classic case of racial profiling. As far as I'm concerned, all cops can eat a dick.


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by slickpanther_@Feb 22 2010, 08:15 PM~16693390
> *It had nothing to do with tickets. I've been through and seen all kinds of shit with the police. Each experience was a classic case of racial profiling. As far as I'm concerned, all cops can eat a dick.
> *


till you need them


----------



## slickpanther (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Feb 22 2010, 08:18 PM~16693423
> *till you need them
> *


lol I know right. I think MOST cops start off sincere but after a while they turn into power hungry ass wipes.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by slickpanther_@Feb 22 2010, 08:31 PM~16693638
> *lol I know right. I think MOST cops start off sincere but after a while they turn into power hungry ass wipes.
> *


havent had problems with cops since i stopped riding bikes


----------



## Reckless (Jan 9, 2007)

This is a weird subject, i'm a paramedic, and while on duty, i'll look out for a fellow uniformed officer any day of the week, but in the streets when i'm out of uniform, it's like we're long lost strangers... it's a 50/50 chance they will let you go with a warning, they bust chops over minor infractions instead of dealing with bigger issues.

sadly enough, i rather stay away from cops out of work, as someone here already posted, They are their own fraternity, they are taught to only look for for each other.

For example, i was in a car accident last year August, i identified my self as an EMS paramedic, and the highway patrol dickhead, just ignored me thought i was just some young kid in my dads car, then he started to question the means of how i could own such a car. yada yada ya, i basicailly told him to fuck off, and that i cover the same area he works in... so if he ever calls in an "officer down" and i show up which the chances are EXTREMELY HIGH, we'll see who has the last laugh...

after that his tone and demeanor changed. It's sad to have to hold such a thing over ones head to get some basic respect.


----------



## 72Droptop (Nov 9, 2007)

One of the guys in my club is a cop and it's cool. We have all done dumb shit in the past and he was cool with us then and still is now. He always wanted to be a cop so we just didn't do certain stuff around him. That was 16 years ago. Dudes always been a lowrider. Listens to NWA in the patrol car. Doesn't hide that he has a 64 drop in the garage. Straight up proud of himself both ways and I can respect the shit out of that.


----------



## slickpanther (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Reckless_@Feb 22 2010, 08:59 PM~16694106
> *hey bust chops over minor infractions instead of dealing with bigger issues.
> 
> 
> *


I couldn't have said it better myself!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CaliLow (Oct 21, 2002)

I aint never had problems with the cops, they just doing there thang looking for the bad guys. 
I gotts problem with this if you taken an oath to help and did not do what your job required you to do. wonder how your boss would feel seeing this?



> ... so if he ever calls in an "officer down" and i show up which the chances are EXTREMELY HIGH, we'll see who has the last laugh...


----------



## Reckless (Jan 9, 2007)

it is, what it is homie... what you read in the papers isn't whats always done in real life... FYI, i never said i wouldn't do my job, sometimes you just need to read between the lines homie.


----------



## garageartguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Since the topic is COPS IN LOWRIDER CLUBS, i'll start by saying.., HELL YEAH! I'm all for cops in clubs! If I was dealing drugs or gang bangin then of course I wouldn't want that but i'm a professional business owner & respected member in the community! Unless you or your club is involved in illegal activity, WHY NOT!?! What better way to erase the negative stereotypes associated w/ this artform!?! Wouldn't you want officers to see you rolling & say, "Hey, there's so & so, I heard he took on an extra job last winter to pay for his new paint job.., looks good! Now if he'd just do something about those rusty Chinas!!!" :biggrin: Instead of.., "There's that asshole so & so, I haven't seen him out in a while, I wonder what he's selling to pay for that kind of paint job!?! Let's search him!!!" :dunno: 


Don't get me wrong.., I know how some of you feel but for the young bucks, learn from my mistakes..

I live in a small town of less than 100,000 people & i've seen both sides of this scenario in a way..! I've probably been pulled over & harassed more times than most people on here so every cop in town knows me!

My circle of friends got labled a gang because we congregated in the same spots on the weekends & such! One time, I actually joked w/ a friend about not wanting to take my car out because we'd get pulled over.., & less than 15 minutes later, i'm sitting on the side of the road pissed off!!! One time @ a party, another friend was making fun of the fact that I got pulled over so much! He was mimicing an officer & said, "Sir, I'm gonna need you to step out of the car.., What did you do.., Well, I noticed you were driving down the road there..!!!" 

I used to have anxiety attacks when I'd see a cop car even though I wasn't doing anything wrong! I'd even look in my rearview mirror sometimes & think I see a police car only to blink & realize it was a regular car! I was literally traumatized by the non stop harassment! 

Eventually, I even quit carrying insurance or renewing my registration & inspection! I figured it didn't matter, they were gonna find a reason to pull me over anyway! It was a classic case of cutting off my own nose to spite my face! I could have paid my way through college w/ all the money I've spent on fines, bail, lawyers, & towing! 

The thing I finally figured out was.., my own attitude had a lot to do with me getting pulled over all the time! I've always respected police for the job they do but i saw myself as a target & took on a defensive attitude as soon as they got to my window! I'd get mouthy w/ them & insult them personally! I'd ask them if they were harassing me because they're too scared to go after real criminals & so forth..! 

One day, I guess I just gave up! I got pulled over & I was respectful & cooperative! I didn't wanna fight w/ them any more.., afterall, I lost every time! Eventually, the stops decreased & now, years later, when we see each other out, we wave or shoot the shit for a minute! I've even had officers admit to the harassment & say how they still tell funny stories about some of those incidents @ the campfire during their hunting trips! There's a mutual respect & it took me swallowing my pride & not letting past experiences affect current situations! If an officer pulls me over tomorrow, I can't blame them for the ones that harassed me back then! Hell, in retrospect, I can't even blame the ones then for it.., I was a stubborn asshole!!! 

To sum it up.., i've come to realize, police are no different than anyone else, they want to be respected! Give it first & you might just be surprised how much you get back!


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

Well said and well written, Garage Guy.


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

always good to have a cop in your club


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Feb 22 2010, 10:10 PM~16696360
> *always  good to have a  cop  in  your  club
> *


yes we have a few :biggrin:


----------



## garageartguy (Nov 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Feb 23 2010, 12:08 AM~16696335
> *Well said and well written, Garage Guy.
> 
> *


Thanks TopDogg! :h5:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Feb 23 2010, 12:14 AM~16696411
> *yes we have a few :biggrin:
> *


----------



## slickpanther (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by garageartguy_@Feb 22 2010, 11:05 PM~16696289
> *Since the topic is COPS IN LOWRIDER CLUBS, i'll start by saying.., HELL YEAH! I'm all for cops in clubs! If I was dealing drugs or gang bangin then of course I wouldn't want that but i'm a professional business owner & respected member in the community! Unless you or your club is involved in illegal activity, WHY NOT!?! What better way to erase the negative stereotypes associated w/ this artform!?! Wouldn't you want officers to see you rolling & say, "Hey, there's so & so, I heard he took on an extra job last winter to pay for his new paint job.., looks good! Now if he'd just do something about those rusty Chinas!!!"  :biggrin:    Instead of.., "There's that asshole so & so, I haven't seen him out in a while, I wonder what he's selling to pay for that kind of paint job!?! Let's search him!!!" :dunno:
> Don't get me wrong.., I know how some of you feel but for the young bucks, learn from my mistakes..
> 
> ...


Really touching story... But I still say FUCK EM!


----------



## chairmnofthboard (Oct 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slickpanther_@Feb 23 2010, 10:26 AM~16699421
> *Really touching story... But I still say FUCK EM!
> *


lol


----------



## lninjo (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Reckless_@Feb 22 2010, 09:59 PM~16694106
> *This is a weird subject, i'm a paramedic, and while on duty, i'll look out for a fellow uniformed officer any day of the week, but in the streets when i'm out of uniform, it's like we're long lost strangers... it's a 50/50 chance they will let you go with a warning, they bust chops over minor infractions instead of dealing with bigger issues.
> 
> sadly enough, i rather stay away from cops out of work, as someone here already posted, They are their own fraternity, they are taught to only look for for each other.
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## thepinkcaddy (Oct 15, 2009)

I THINK IT'S HOT! Badges are people too. :biggrin:


----------



## garageartguy (Nov 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by slickpanther_@Feb 23 2010, 11:26 AM~16699421
> *Really touching story... But I still say FUCK EM!
> *


 :roflmao: I feel ya homie but good luck with that, I hear Ag town has some major haters..!!!


----------



## BIG STUART~GT (Jun 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by slickpanther_@Feb 23 2010, 10:26 AM~16699421
> *Really touching story... But I still say FUCK EM!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

we dont have a cop in our club but we do have a probation officer


----------



## slickpanther (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by thepinkcaddy_@Feb 23 2010, 11:38 AM~16700027
> *I THINK IT'S HOT! Badges are people too.  :biggrin:
> *


Ok I'll lay off of the police and say theres only one type of people that hold a job position that I hate more than the police................ The people that came and try to tow your car for each and every reason they can. If you've ever lived in an appartment then you can feel me on this one. Sometimes you'll catch em at the club trying to tow peoples cars even if their tire is on another lanes line. They will take advantage of gullible people and say "You gonna have to pay a $100 drop down fee" And they just pocket that money. I HATE THOSE MOTHERFUCKERS! Every time I see em on the street or roaming through my appartments I give em the bird. Even the police hate em.


----------



## garageartguy (Nov 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by slickpanther_@Feb 23 2010, 07:34 PM~16704137
> *Ok I'll lay off of the police and say theres only one type of people that hold a job position that I hate more than the police................ The people that came and try to tow your car for each and every reason they can. If you've ever lived in an appartment then you can feel me on this one. Sometimes you'll catch em at the club trying to tow peoples cars even if their tire is on another lanes line. They will take advantage of gullible people and say "You gonna have to pay a $100 drop down fee" And they just pocket that money. I HATE THOSE MOTHERFUCKERS! Every time I see em on the street or roaming through my appartments I give em the bird. Even the police hate em.
> *


 :werd: 

I HAD MY CAR TOWED WHILE I WAS IN AUSTIN ONCE & WHEN I FINALLY GOT A TAXI TO THE YARD, THEY TOLD ME I HAD TO SHOW THE TITLE/REGISTRATION OR TELL THEM THE VIN # TO GET MY CAR BACK! OF COURSE, THEY CHARGED SOMETHING LIKE $120/ DAY UNTIL I COULD SATISFY THEIR UNREASONABLE DEMANDS! IT WAS TOWED FRIDAY NIGHT & I HAD TO WAIT UNTIL MONDAY MORNING, WHEN THE CAR LOT I BOUGHT IT FROM OPENED, TO RETRIEVE THE VIN #!!! IT'S NO WONDER THE CLERK SITS BEHIND 4" PLEXIGLASS & A SIGN NEXT TO IT READS.., "FIREARMS ARE PROHIBITED ON THESE PREMISES"!!!


----------



## SnakeShit (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hyeclasslinc_@Apr 6 2004, 09:26 PM~1826568
> *DOES ANYONE KNOW OF POLICE OFFICERS IN LOWRIDER CLUBS?
> 
> IF YES, WHAT DO YOU THINK OF IT?
> *


I think its great. Hate to say it but im happy for cops(the ones who do there jobs and dont go outside the scope of the law).


----------



## Glassed Out (Nov 13, 2008)

when my brother in law was in the police academy he drove a juiced fleet wood as a daily. they looked down to him because of it, and his superiors always gave him a really hard time stating that he was gang affiliated.


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by slickpanther_@Feb 23 2010, 06:34 PM~16704137
> *Ok I'll lay off of the police and say theres only one type of people that hold a job position that I hate more than the police................ The people that came and try to tow your car for each and every reason they can. If you've ever lived in an appartment then you can feel me on this one. Sometimes you'll catch em at the club trying to tow peoples cars even if their tire is on another lanes line. They will take advantage of gullible people and say "You gonna have to pay a $100 drop down fee" And they just pocket that money. I HATE THOSE MOTHERFUCKERS! Every time I see em on the street or roaming through my appartments I give em the bird. Even the police hate em.
> *


my super sent one fucker to the hospital 3 years ago for towing some ladies minivan she had 3 kids and the super called the towtruck in because she was parked near the garbage dumpster if it was one of those soulja mayas i wouldnt given a shit which is why he assumed cause those dipshits do that all the time. she was balling out and the guy wanted 100 to drop it he wouldnt let anyone near it to get the car seats out. so me and a neighbor pull the money then this fucker has the balls to ask for 200, the super comes out and apologizes and tells the driver hell give him the 200 so he gives him the 200 when he does dude puts it in drive and the super jumps in the cab and beat the shit out of him in the truck lol.

*****, was smart too when five o came he told the cops dude robbed him and tried to steal the van. they arrested the driver for robbery and grand theft auto the chick and the super sued the company and won 25k the super won 3k. 

tow truck drivers are low just as bad as code enforcement, 2 car limit on driveway my ass :uh:


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

:angry: i now hate tow trucc peoples tooo.,,.


man police be trippen racial profilin n shyte,.
got pulled over yesterday n bitch was talkin bout illgal size tires
and illagal batts in da trunk n shyte.,.,.telling me i cant drive my caddy daily
cuz its juiced,.,.fuc em man,.,.


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Feb 25 2010, 03:49 PM~16724573
> *my super sent one fucker to the hospital 3 years ago for towing some ladies minivan she had 3 kids and the super called the towtruck in because she was parked near the garbage dumpster if it was one of those soulja mayas i wouldnt given a shit which is why he assumed cause those dipshits do that all the time. she was balling out and the guy wanted 100 to drop it he wouldnt let anyone near it to get the car seats out.  so me and a neighbor pull the money then this fucker has the balls to ask for 200, the super comes out and apologizes and tells the driver hell give him the 200 so he gives him the 200 when he does dude puts it in drive and the super jumps in the cab and beat the shit out of him in the truck lol.
> 
> *****, was smart too when five o came he told the cops dude robbed him and tried to steal the van. they arrested the driver for robbery and grand theft auto the chick and the super sued the company and won 25k the super won 3k.
> ...


OURS HERE IN LOUISVILLE IS 4. WELL MY MOM SAID WHAT IF MORE THAN 4 PEOPLE DRIVE. THEN THEY SAID IT STILL DOESNT MATTER :angry: . A ROLLBACK CREEPED BY ONE DAY AND TRIED TO TOW OUR MONTE CARLO AND OUR SUBURBAN  . NOW THEY HAVENT SENT FINES OR ANYTHING. IM SUPRISED.


----------



## slickpanther (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Feb 26 2010, 12:51 AM~16730692
> *:angry:  i now hate tow trucc peoples tooo.,,.
> man police be trippen racial profilin n shyte,.
> got pulled over yesterday n bitch was talkin bout illgal size tires
> ...


Where do you live?


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slickpanther_@Mar 4 2010, 07:17 PM~16799335
> *Where do you live?
> *


must be northern cali....... :biggrin: I got stopped in Rancho Cordova,Ca back in 1999 with az plates on a 79 2 door caddy coupe with 12 batteries in the trunk and 13's on it,talk about some bullshit,you gotta love the west coast though....... :thumbsup:


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

im out here in the WEST COUST sunny daygo

10 minuts frum the border so we got the prices.,.,.

im still driving my caddy as a daily

wit all my batts fuly charged on dem 13's,.fuk the popos

pigs be tripppin out here,.,.


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lowlow94_@Feb 26 2010, 02:23 PM~16734866
> *OURS HERE IN LOUISVILLE IS 4. WELL MY MOM SAID WHAT IF MORE THAN 4 PEOPLE DRIVE. THEN THEY SAID IT STILL DOESNT MATTER :angry: . A ROLLBACK CREEPED BY ONE DAY AND TRIED TO TOW OUR MONTE CARLO AND OUR SUBURBAN  . NOW THEY HAVENT SENT FINES OR ANYTHING. IM SUPRISED.
> *


since the pick axe incident i havent had any problems with code enforcement or tow trucks


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

:thumbsdown: to this whole topic


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

:wow: 

wXgAcpst0_0&feature=channel


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

1:26 







1: 26 to end 

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sdropnem_@Apr 21 2010, 02:01 PM~17260736
> *1:26
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

what i don't get, is how can you drive a vehicel on the highway, that doesn't pass state inspection laws and traffic laws, while being a police officer? I mean,i'm sure there are non-lowrider cops that drive pos cars with bald tires etc, but when you build a lowrider, with no front shocks,(possible no rears either) undersized tires and frame modifactions, you built that on purpose, knowing it would be "illegal" ??????????


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lil joe_@Apr 7 2004, 06:42 PM~1830330
> *Theres nothing wrong with low rider cop's, TECHNIQUES C.C.  DALLAS CHAPTER  has 5 cops  president and vice president are cops and they kool if you around us you wont think they cops,cause they like me and like alot of yall guys LOW RIDERS.
> TECHNIQUES C.C.
> DALLAS TX.
> *


*Thats right we have cops in our club and we don't have a problem with it one bit. Big ups to the fuzz in our club and be safe out there Brothers.*


----------



## PERRO62 (Dec 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Apr 22 2010, 11:49 AM~17271108
> *Thats right we have cops in our club and we don't have a problem with it one bit.  Big ups to the fuzz in our club and be safe out there Brothers.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chairmnofthboard (Oct 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chairmnofthboard_@Feb 22 2010, 07:57 PM~16693129
> *Cops are their own fraternity, They will never pick your side over a fellow cops side.
> *


Just a reminder.

Where do you think their loyalty will be when the moment comes?


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chairmnofthboard_@Apr 27 2010, 11:49 AM~17318583
> *Just a reminder.
> Where do you think their loyalty will be when the moment comes?
> *


Peace officers do what's right. What kind of BS remark is that.


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

Im a Law Enforcement Officer, but it has no bearings on who I am as a lowrider. Lowriding came first in my life. Law Enforcement pays the bills, put food in my kids mouths, and buys the chrome for the Lowrider. Are our cars "illegal" yes but in my opinion as long as you not doing anything extremley dangerous or using them in unsuitable activities that cast negativity on an already hard lifestyle then so what.


----------



## chairmnofthboard (Oct 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Apr 27 2010, 05:04 PM~17321725
> *Peace officers do what's right.  What kind of BS remark is that.
> *


Oh yea, they always do what's right. What was I thinking.


----------



## bulletproofdesigns (May 14, 2007)

Nothing wrong with that i have a few friend that are cops in car clubs there good people ...


----------



## kold187um (Mar 29, 2006)

Wish we had a kool one in our STR8TIPPIN CAR CLUB


----------



## SoCalCadi (Aug 10, 2008)

So as i do my search, it trips me out how someone is concerned about a "cop" in there club... But i can't find one about if any one is concerned of "convicts" or "sex offenders" in there club....


----------



## matthew64 (Nov 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Apr 27 2010, 10:01 PM~17325789
> *Im a Law Enforcement Officer, but it has no bearings on who I am as a lowrider. Lowriding came first in my life. Law Enforcement pays the bills, put food in my kids mouths, and buys the chrome for the Lowrider. Are our cars "illegal" yes but in my opinion as long as you not doing anything extremley dangerous or using them in unsuitable activities that cast negativity on an already hard lifestyle then so what.
> *


x2


----------



## GM RIDER (Oct 26, 2006)

:drama: Their only preventing crime and doing their job. They share the same hobbies that we do so let them ride :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridnrob (May 1, 2007)

As long as thier last names aren't LUNETTA, SCHNEIDER, FOLTZ, JONES, GOLDMAN, DAVIS, HENDRICKSON, SMITH,SHAW, WILLIAMS, RUPPELL , GEUNEWALD, and there not GERMAN, ITALIAN, JEWISH, FRENCH, ENGLISH, AFRICAN, MUSLIM, AUSTRAILIAN, CANADIAN, or from NEW ZEALAND and they are not gay I guess it might be OK!


----------



## Oso_83 (Jul 7, 2010)

I know every state has diffrent laws...but here in cali does anyone know what the law is on lowriding & hydraulics? Even where on the web I can find it...I live in a rich city with 80% of our population are white yuppies! There are like 5 lowriders total in our city and I seem to be the only one rollin. I get harrassed consistantly especially of the way I look but they always let me go cause I`m legit! I was recently threatend & now just curious to what the real law is on our culture. Any info would be greatly appreciated! :happysad:


----------



## FINESTCARCLUB (Jun 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sanchez 1_@Apr 7 2004, 07:50 PM~1830565
> *How could you say that. Having the job you do you should know that they deserve the salery they get and even more. A correctional officer is one of the toughest jobs there is if not the toughest. Especially in CA. Think about it. Every day they are surrounded by Murderers, rapist and alot of other crazy people. They are outnumbered like 100 to 1.  In cali prisons there some of the most dangerous killers in the world. And all the gangs. They are constantly watching their surroundings and hope that an inmate doesnt decide to try to attack them. So its a very hard job. I was just watching a video on Prison Guards and believe me if you or anyone would have watched it they would think differently.
> *


like they say we work the tuffest beat in the state..........


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chairmnofthboard_@Apr 27 2010, 11:49 AM~17318583
> *Just a reminder.
> 
> Where do you think their loyalty will be when the moment comes?
> *


truth


----------



## FINESTCARCLUB (Jun 2, 2005)

a member is a member...shouldnt be looked upon what your profession is.. shit i had parolles come up to me w there homies and say whats up and introduce and shake there hands... Its just a respect thing inmates had pics from lowrider mag on there walls identifying me.... i would hop for them infront of the fence so they could get a peek thru the windows. There is alot of homies and fam members of lowiders on the streets and our locked up. they would ask u know so and so, or they would have pics of there cars or family cars... so its just how u carry yourself


----------



## WHATSMYMFNAME (May 28, 2008)

The 1 here likes to hop and 3 wheel so nobody even pays attention


----------



## WESTCOASTER (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by I_Hold_Grudges_@Oct 9 2010, 06:59 PM~18774226
> *I know every state has diffrent laws...but here in cali does anyone know what the law is on lowriding & hydraulics? Even where on the web I can find it...I live in a rich city with 80% of our population are white yuppies! There are like 5 lowriders total in our city and I seem to be the only one rollin. I get harrassed consistantly especially of the way I look but they always let me go cause I`m legit! I was recently threatend & now just curious to what the real law is on our culture. Any info would be greatly appreciated! :happysad:
> *


Go to page 4....There is a good link. Courtesy of TopDogg.


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Apr 27 2010, 10:01 PM~17325789
> *Im a Law Enforcement Officer, but it has no bearings on who I am as a lowrider. Lowriding came first in my life. Law Enforcement pays the bills, put food in my kids mouths, and buys the chrome for the Lowrider. Are our cars "illegal" yes but in my opinion as long as you not doing anything extremley dangerous or using them in unsuitable activities that cast negativity on an already hard lifestyle then so what.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## maximus63 (Aug 18, 2010)

It's only fair to allow people who are officers in their career. Im sure they know how to leave work mentality at work, and not bring it into their weekends or club activities.


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WESTCOASTER_@Oct 11 2010, 06:38 PM~18786393
> *Go to page 4....There is a good link.  Courtesy of TopDogg.
> *



Gracias Westcoaster.
I think I wrote about Hydraulics IN CA, (Legal or Not), in a 2004 LRM


----------



## FINESTCARCLUB (Jun 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Oct 11 2010, 09:59 PM~18788271
> *Gracias Westcoaster.
> I think I wrote about Hydraulics IN CA, (Legal or Not), in a 2004 LRM
> 
> *


yah u did.....see u contribute alot big Al........ and you never have changed, couldnt even tell we were what we are hahhahaha still hop in parking lots lol


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SoCalCadi_@Apr 28 2010, 08:35 AM~17329503
> *So as i do my search, it trips me out how someone is concerned about a "cop" in there club... But i can't find one about if any one is concerned of "convicts" or "sex offenders" in there club....
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Oct 11 2010, 09:59 PM~18788271
> *Gracias Westcoaster.
> I think I wrote about Hydraulics IN CA, (Legal or Not), in a 2004 LRM
> 
> *


 Your question is one that I am asked at every car show I attend, and was answered in the February 2004 Low Rider Magazine article, "Within the Law". But just to be more specific, hydraulics and air suspension systems are not unlawful. What would make the vehicle unlawful, would be if they (hydro's / airbags) were being operated unsafely. If you lift your vehicle, while stopped, to maintain the legal height, you would not be operating your vehicle unsafely! If your are driving a motor vehicle down the highway at high speeds, and decide to hop, 3 wheel, or do anything that may endanger someones life, then you will be cited. The thing to remember when operating a motor vehicle with a modified suspension, is to use use reasonable and prudent care (good judgement) when you decide to "hit the switches". I hope this answers yopur question concerning modified suspensions, but if it does not, Email your phone number and perhaps I can go more into detail about this misunderstood topic, until then, drive safely.

PEACE

is this for everywhere? :uh:


----------



## WESTCOASTER (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elca on ten switch_@Oct 15 2010, 03:46 PM~18821606
> *Your question is one that I am asked at every car show I attend, and was answered in the February 2004 Low Rider Magazine article, "Within the Law".  But just to be more specific, hydraulics and air suspension systems are not unlawful.  What would make the vehicle unlawful, would be if they (hydro's / airbags) were being operated unsafely.  If you lift your vehicle, while stopped, to maintain the legal height, you would not be operating your vehicle unsafely!  If your are driving a motor vehicle down the highway at high speeds, and decide to hop, 3 wheel, or do anything that may endanger someones life, then you will be cited.  The thing to remember when operating a motor vehicle with a modified suspension, is to use use reasonable and prudent care (good judgement) when you decide to "hit the switches".  I hope this answers yopur question concerning modified suspensions, but if it does not, Email your phone number and perhaps I can go more into detail about this misunderstood topic, until then, drive safely.
> 
> PEACE
> ...


In California...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chairmnofthboard+Apr 27 2010, 11:49 AM~17318583-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i dont doubt you do whats right, but that doesnt mean all officers do. just like not all lowriders play by the rules either. its a 2 way street so all you can do is do the right thing for yourself and hope your good intentions pay off in the end.


----------



## miguel62 (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Apr 27 2010, 10:01 PM~17325789
> *Im a Law Enforcement Officer, but it has no bearings on who I am as a lowrider. Lowriding came first in my life. Law Enforcement pays the bills, put food in my kids mouths, and buys the chrome for the Lowrider. Are our cars "illegal" yes but in my opinion as long as you not doing anything extremley dangerous or using them in unsuitable activities that cast negativity on an already hard lifestyle then so what.
> *


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by WESTCOASTER_@Oct 16 2010, 04:06 PM~18828597
> *In California...
> *


just wonderin wut ky laws r if ne one may kno,i live in a town where they dnt c lowriders that offten.i asked a highway patroll oficer about hydros,he kinda looked as if he didnt kno what they were.....so yeh,that kinda town lol,but i said well if i was to three wheel dwn 45hwy...(where they post up) and b on 3 pass u what would u do?..lol muthafucca said.....hell i'd probly b lookin ta c if ya had the seat belt on thas all.lmfao...blesss his lil donut heart  but he was koo bout it :biggrin:


----------



## Marsellus (Oct 14, 2010)

hey Top Dogg, did you have any thing to do with the article 'LawRider' in the new december Low Rider magazine?


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Apr 27 2010, 10:01 PM~17325789
> *Im a Law Enforcement Officer, but it has no bearings on who I am as a lowrider. Lowriding came first in my life. Law Enforcement pays the bills, put food in my kids mouths, and buys the chrome for the Lowrider. Are our cars "illegal" yes but in my opinion as long as you not doing anything extremley dangerous or using them in unsuitable activities that cast negativity on an already hard lifestyle then so what.
> *


what makes lowriders illegal? or am i reading this wrong :dunno:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Oct 18 2010, 01:52 PM~18842839
> *what makes lowriders illegal? or am i reading this wrong  :dunno:
> *


hydraulics, non vented batteries, modified suspension... small wheels... list goes on.


----------



## Marsellus (Oct 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Oct 18 2010, 03:45 PM~18843699
> *hydraulics, non vented batteries, modified suspension... small wheels... list goes on.
> *


hydraulics technically aren't illegal and i don't recall seeing any violations in the book that stated anything non vented batteries, modified suspension or small wheels. the distribution of weight among the for wheels/tires cannot exceed the specs printed on the sides of the tires.


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Oct 18 2010, 03:45 PM~18843699
> *hydraulics, non vented batteries, modified suspension... small wheels... list goes on.
> *


I'm still trying to figure this one out. No where, including in Title13 CCR, have I seen any law indicating "no vented batteries" is a violation of law. Next time someone tells you it's unlawful, tell them, "Show me".


vioat


> _Originally posted by Marsellus_@Oct 18 2010, 03:50 PM~18843736
> *hydraulics technically aren't illegal and i don't recall seeing any violations in the book that stated anything non vented batteries, modified suspension or small wheels.  the distribution of weight among the for wheels/tires cannot exceed the specs printed on the sides of the tires.
> *


Correct, No where in the CA vehicle code, have I ever seen anything stating that hydraulic suspensions are unlawful, PERIOD. Section 24002 VC is the section indicating a vehicle is unsafe. An officer would have to prove in court why he believed a vehicle having a modified suspension would be unsafe. 
As for wheels, nothing unlawful about that either, it's tire load rating that make the unlawful, not wheels.


(SP)


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)

TTT


----------



## plank (Mar 10, 2006)

The main reason people get pulled over for hydraulics is not an illegal suspension problem it's because when they roll. Either locked up, lowered all the way, or bangen the switches. Most lowriders are flashy cars that get noticed by everyone especially cops. Same goes with muscle cars doing burn outs or runnen straight headers, Euro's with coffe can mufflers or drifting. If you ride your lowrider at a stock height and follow the traffic rules you normally will not get pulled over. Old saying some rodders told me back in the day "If ya play then expect to pay".


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Oct 18 2010, 07:01 PM~18845688
> *I'm still trying to figure this one out.  No where, including in Title13 CCR, have I seen any law indicating "no vented batteries" is a violation of law.  Next tine soneone tells you it's unlawful, tell them, "Show me".
> 
> 
> ...


You may have overlooked something sir. When Jerry Brown was Governor of the state of California years back, he was chairman of the On-Board Vehicle Chemical Emissions Committee for a Greener California. I believe you were still training at E.V.O.C. San Bernadino (or Virginia) during this time. Anyways, Governor Brown implemented several product development scientists from Duracell, EverReady and Interstate battery manufactures as technical advisers. They concluded that ALL on-board batteries in a motor driven bike or car must be VENTED in order to meet the the committees requirements.


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

LOL, 
Ah yes, Governor Brown. Well, I shall advise you that I had already completed my EVOC course and was a full fledged ROAD DAWG by that time.
In regards to vented batteries, THERE IS NO LAW IN THIS MATTER (sorry, I guess the caps lock button was pushed by accident).
If the vented battery theory was in effect, then why would we have sealed battery in our vehicles.

:biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

Almost gotcha!


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

Damn......................you're good.


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Marsellus_@Oct 18 2010, 12:49 PM~18842806
> *hey Top Dogg, did you have any thing to do with the article 'LawRider' in the new december Low Rider magazine?
> *


x2


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Oct 18 2010, 10:14 PM~18847895
> *Damn......................you're good.
> 
> 
> *



Crenshaw is nothin but a trouble maker :biggrin:


----------



## 6T5 SHARK (Oct 19, 2008)

I'm actually a cadet for a police department in my area since 2007 when I was 16. My first car was a 65 impala which I bought also the same year and month that i was accepted to the pd which to this day I still have. My club is ok with me and my career decision and am in a department that doesn't mind lowriders. I've had my impala in the parking lot of the police department everytime I went to the point the entire police department knows my car. But the thing was I always wanted to be a cop and be a lowrider even though I'm from East Side San Jose and everyone knows how the SJPD and lowriders don't like each other out there. But I see being a cop as a career I can do to pay for what I want to do in life because I really couldn't do anything else in my life but law enforcement and need a career that could pay for my expensive hobbie of lowriding. :biggrin:. I think more cops should be involved to know that the sterotypes of clubs are gangsters and criminals aren't true. Mostly every club are family people who share the same passion and hobby.


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Oct 18 2010, 01:52 PM~18842839
> *what makes lowriders illegal? or am i reading this wrong  :dunno:
> *


Notice the quotation marks around the illegal


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 6T5 SHARK_@Oct 20 2010, 08:58 PM~18865658
> *I'm actually a cadet for a police department in my area since 2007 when I was 16. My first car was a 65 impala which I bought also the same year and month that i was accepted to the pd which to this day I still have. My club is ok with me and my career decision and am in a department that doesn't mind lowriders. I've had my impala in the parking lot of the police department everytime I went to the point the entire police department knows my car. But the thing was I always wanted to be a cop and be a lowrider even though I'm from East Side San Jose and everyone knows how the SJPD and lowriders don't like each other out there. But I see being a cop as a career I can do to pay for what I want to do in life because I really couldn't do anything else in my life but law enforcement and need a career that could pay for my expensive hobbie of lowriding. :biggrin:. I think more cops should be involved to know that the sterotypes of clubs are gangsters and criminals aren't true. Mostly every club are family people who share the same passion and hobby.
> *


WELL SAID.


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

Interesting topic
I remember my cousin getting pulled over for altered suspension, a long time ago. Not sure if he was hitting switches at the time but I wanna say he wasn't that he mightve just been bouncing a lot cuz that car sure did bounce a lot. 

I've always wondered if there were any cops that not exactly ate in a club but who owned lowriders. Guess I found my answer :biggrin:


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Oct 18 2010, 08:01 PM~18845688
> * Next time someone tells you it's unlawful, tell them, "Show me".
> 
> 
> *



and get a beat down and years of court?


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Oct 18 2010, 03:45 PM~18843699
> *hydraulics, non vented batteries, modified suspension... small wheels... list goes on.
> *


 If every person with a lifted car...(convicted felons included) could round up 10 registered voters? 
this hydro, legal controversy would be ended.. 
I Never could get anyone to talk about it.... It was almost as if some people in the 
culture wanted (modified suspension) to remain illegal?..


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Oct 18 2010, 08:01 PM~18845688
> *I'm still trying to figure this one out.  No where, including in Title13 CCR, have I seen any law indicating "no vented batteries" is a violation of law.  Next time someone tells you it's unlawful, tell them, "Show me".
> 
> 
> ...


last time i asked a cop to show me a law he showed me the inside of a jail cell instead 

you dont ever question a cop EVER you never know whos behind that badge 

besides a cop is a civil servant nomore he dont make the laws and he really cant reinforce them all he can do is detain you and its the courts job to reinforce the law based on his recommendation the court is who you argue with


my rule for getting pulled over hands on the wheel in plain view until the offcier request something yes sir no sir and explain all movement. take your ticket wait for him to release you and drive away 

calling a cop a cocksucker has never changed his mind for me


----------



## miguel62 (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Oct 20 2010, 09:27 PM~18866666
> *WELL SAID.
> *


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Oct 18 2010, 10:10 PM~18847855
> *LOL,
> Ah yes, Governor Brown.  Well, I shall advise you that I had already completed my EVOC course and was a full fledged ROAD DAWG by that time.
> In regards to vented batteries, THERE IS NO LAW IN THIS MATTER (sorry, I guess the caps lock button was pushed by accident).
> ...


that is true, on batteries that is. 'cause then the manufactures of hybrid cars are producing illegal vehicles.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

damn old ass topic still has old ass glitches in it :rofl:


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

Wouldn't these big ass trucks with huge lift kits and shit be in the same category as us on modified suspension or no?


----------



## MYERS60 (Jan 29, 2010)

hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider_@Nov 8 2010, 01:12 PM~19017018
> *Wouldn't these big ass trucks with huge lift kits and shit be in the same category as us on modified suspension or no?
> *


yes


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2010)

might piss off some people but...FUCK THE POLICE! them bitches would arrest they momma if it made them look good. wouldent trust 'em as far as i could throw'em and sure wouldent want any of them in a car club i'm in.real ****** don't associate with police.


----------



## Lowridin101 (Feb 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lowridnrob_@May 5 2010, 01:11 AM~17395862
> *As long as thier last names aren't LUNETTA, SCHNEIDER, FOLTZ, JONES, GOLDMAN, DAVIS, HENDRICKSON, SMITH,SHAW, WILLIAMS, RUPPELL , GEUNEWALD, and there not GERMAN, ITALIAN, JEWISH, FRENCH, ENGLISH, AFRICAN, MUSLIM, AUSTRAILIAN, CANADIAN, or from NEW ZEALAND and they are not gay I guess it might be OK!
> *


wtf u talking about stupid fuck think b4 u type retard


----------



## miguel62 (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## miguel62 (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Apr 22 2010, 11:49 AM~17271108
> *Thats right we have cops in our club and we don't have a problem with it one bit.  Big ups to the fuzz in our club and be safe out there Brothers.
> *



 TTT FOR GREAT TOPIC


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Apr 22 2010, 11:49 AM~17271108
> *Thats right we have cops in our club and we don't have a problem with it one bit.  Big ups to the fuzz in our club and be safe out there Brothers.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Apr 6 2004, 08:38 PM~1826613
> *I graduation soon with my degree in criminal justice & for a long time I wanted to become a police officer. I've already completed correctional officer training. I don't think there's anything wrong with a cop being in a lowrider club.  I've had a lowrider for almost 5 years...Being a cop is just a profession, a way to pay the bills. It doesnt change you if your truly into lowriding and its a passion for you. Either way cops are just people, and just like everyone else there are cops that are DICKS, however, there are some that arent.
> *


then you should take your position as a opportunity to educate fellow officers about lowriding and how we are not criminals and should not be stereotyped and profiled and pulled over all the damn time trying to catch us riding dirty.


----------



## NACHOMAN (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by playboi13_@Jan 7 2011, 03:03 PM~19532108
> *then you should take your position as a opportunity to educate fellow officers about lowriding and how we are not criminals and should not be stereotyped and profiled and pulled over all the damn time trying to catch us riding dirty.
> *



X's 63, 64, 65, 66, 67, 68, AND ALL THE {OG} RIDES BEST YEARS. :werd: :nicoderm: 

BE AN ADVOCATE AND REPRESENTER FOR THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT NOT JUST A LOWRIDER ON YOUR OFF TIMES. :wow: :h5: :nicoderm:


----------



## dougy83 (Oct 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider+Nov 8 2010, 01:12 PM~19017018-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i feel the same way here in nm the cops r assholes if ur bald with tattoos and have a lowrider ur in for it


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowdown64ss_@Apr 7 2004, 12:59 AM~1826805
> *i wouldnt want to be in a club that had any cops in it
> *


x2 :no:


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

cops are 2 faced people, 1 second seem all cool and and the next when they put that suite on they act like they dont even know you.how can you trust anyone like that.i think they should have a club of their own because no one can really relate with them.thats like having a backstabbing friend ect. that you have to walk on egg shells when they're around..


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)




----------



## illmatic 63 (Mar 21, 2010)




----------



## illmatic 63 (Mar 21, 2010)




----------



## 86bluemcLS (Apr 17, 2008)

honestly if you have a cop if your club its a good thing because if fellow officers wont really fuck with you or your club if your showing positive energy to community so i think its a good idea nothing wrong with it everybody is human theres no rule in the lowriding hand book that say certain type of people cant be considered a lowrider


----------



## 86bluemcLS (Apr 17, 2008)

and another thing a cop in lowriding they know lowriding isnt really a crime so a lowriding cop cant give you a ticket for some bullshit unless he is a hater lol :biggrin: some cops are cool with me here i drive my daily driver with a 3 inch tuck and they just look at me and drive off


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 86bluemcLS_@Jan 12 2011, 11:04 AM~19574043
> *honestly if you have a cop if your club its a good thing because if fellow officers wont really fuck with you or your club if your showing positive energy to community so i think its a good idea nothing wrong with it everybody is human theres no rule in the lowriding hand book that say certain type of people cant be considered a lowrider
> *


u must be a cop :uh:


----------



## 16474 (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by capriceman75_@Jan 12 2011, 09:28 AM~19574218
> *u must be a cop :uh:
> *



Its just a job....I'm building a car for a police officer


----------



## 86bluemcLS (Apr 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by capriceman75_@Jan 12 2011, 09:28 AM~19574218
> *u must be a cop :uh:
> *


nope lol :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Inglewood (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by capriceman75_@Jan 12 2011, 10:28 AM~19574218
> *u must be a cop :uh:
> *


its a trip that people all ways talk shit about cops and call people cops when they are the first people to call the cops when they get got for there shit and its a trip that these same people when they get into some shit they tell the cops everything but when someone says its a good thing if there was a cop in a club they try to show how hard they are and say thats not the lowrider way come on get real


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Inglewood_@Jan 12 2011, 01:08 PM~19574974
> *its a trip that people all ways talk shit about cops and call people cops when they are the first people to call the cops when they get got for there shit and its a trip that these same people when they get into some shit they tell the cops everything but when someone says its a good thing if there was a cop in a club they try to show how hard they are and say thats not the lowrider way come on get real
> *


I WOULD'NT PUT AN ADD OUT FOR A COP TO BE IN MY CLUB JUST TO FEEL SAFE, OR THINK IT'S A TICKET TO DO WHAT WE WANT ON THE STREETS WITH OUR CARS.. IF HE HAPPENS TO BE A COP, THEN OH WELL


----------



## Prez of the I (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Inglewood_@Jan 12 2011, 11:08 AM~19574974
> *its a trip that people all ways talk shit about cops and call people cops when they are the first people to call the cops when they get got for there shit and its a trip that these same people when they get into some shit they tell the cops everything but when someone says its a good thing if there was a cop in a club they try to show how hard they are and say thats not the lowrider way come on get real
> *



So true Mr. Inglewood, what the hell do hitting the switch have to do with being a cop. Believe it or not cops pull me over in my 64, they are amazed at the car. I show my insurance, registration, and a valid drivers license and I',m on my merry fucking way. Do your job in lowriding the right way and you won't have worry about them.


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VALLES 65 DROP_@Jan 12 2011, 01:13 PM~19575013
> *:biggrin:  FUCK  THE  PO    PO    POLICE  50    ,  IM  NOT  GIVING  N  ,  ALOT  OF  HENTE  LOCKED  UP  ARE  DEAD  BECAUSE  OF  THAT  TITLE  COPS      JUST  MI  THOUGHT  I WOULD NOT GET  CAUGHT WITH  A CLUB THAT  HAS  POLICE N  IT  .
> *


MOST COPS I COME INTO CONTACT WITH ARE DICKS.. EVEN OFF DUTY THEY GIVE THEMSELVES UP, BECAUSE THEY ALWAYS HAVE THIS COCKY/ARROGANT DISPOSITION. ALRIGHT, "WHEW", I LET THAT PART OUT :biggrin: 

BUT NOW IF HE'S IN YOUR CLUB FOR A MONTH, HE'S A COOL DUDE, THEN WHEN YOU FIND OUT HE'S A COP, ARE YOU GONNA SAY "DUDE YOUR OUT OF THE CLUB BECAUSE COPS ARE'NT ALLOWED IN OUR CLUB??" WHO'S THE FAKE OR PHONY, OR ASSHOLE THEN? THEN AGAIN.. WHAT ARE YOU DOING THAT YOU DON'T WANT COPS IN YOUR CLUB.. HMMM :scrutinize:


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Prez of the I_@Jan 12 2011, 01:18 PM~19575058
> *So true Mr. Inglewood, what the hell do hitting the switch have to do with being a cop.  Believe it or not cops pull me over in my 64, they are amazed at the car.  I show my insurance, registration, and a valid drivers license and I',m on my merry fucking way.  Do your job in lowriding the right way and you won't have worry about them.
> *


MOTHERFUCKERS WITH NO LICENSE, OR REGISTRATION, OR NO INSURANCE, OR NONE OF ALL THE THREE ARE THE MAIN ONES THAT CRY LIKE A BITCH, TALKIN BOUT "THEY SNATCHED ME OUT MY CAR AND IMPOUNDED IT" 'CAUSE THEY'RE RACIST, OR "HATIN" ON ME :uh: MY BOY WAS THE SAME WAY, FREEZING UP AND FIXING HIS HAT THE RIGHT WAY WHEN A COP PULLED BEHIND US.. THAT'S GOTTA BE THE MOST UNCOMFORTABLE FEELING WHEN YOU JUST CAN'T RIDE YOUR SHIT IN PEACE


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by clairfbeeIII_@Jan 12 2011, 09:53 AM~19574390
> *Its just a job....I'm building a car for a police officer
> *


if sherrif joe came to me and sed can u build me a lowrider and you can charge me extra.. i'd say.. not with my last dying breath you scumbag


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Inglewood_@Jan 12 2011, 11:08 AM~19574974
> *its a trip that people all ways talk shit about cops and call people cops when they are the first people to call the cops when they get got for there shit and its a trip that these same people when they get into some shit they tell the cops everything but when someone says its a good thing if there was a cop in a club they try to show how hard they are and say thats not the lowrider way come on get real
> *


and the cops dont do shit bout it.. my house got burglarized.. i called the cops cuz i had to to file ins claim.. the cops didnt do shit. the officer came in.. looked around did no investigation.. even had the nerve to yawn in my face.. i felt like splittin em right there.. they didnt do shit. fuck the cops.. never done anything for me or my family except make our lives harder


----------



## Mr. Inglewood (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by playboi13_@Jan 12 2011, 02:29 PM~19576089
> *and the cops dont do shit bout it.. my house got burglarized.. i called the cops cuz i had to to file ins claim.. the cops didnt do shit. the officer came in.. looked around did no investigation.. even had the nerve to yawn in my face.. i felt like splittin em right there.. they didnt do shit. fuck the cops.. never done anything for me or my family except make our lives harder
> *


Thats crazy you are basein what happen to you with a few punk ass cops on how you feel about all cops there are good cops out there most cops think that lowriders are all thugs and killers but thats not tru we just have a few dumb lowriders that do dumb shit but its sounds like the same thing right


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Inglewood_@Jan 12 2011, 03:13 PM~19576928
> *Thats crazy you are basein what happen to you with a few punk ass cops on how you feel about all cops there are good cops out there most cops think that lowriders are all thugs and killers but thats not tru we just have a few dumb lowriders that do dumb shit but its sounds like the same thing right
> *


no.. im basing it on my 31 yrs of life experience with cops..


----------



## SnakeShit (Jun 30, 2009)

Ive never ever been treated UNFAIRLY by a cop. And anytime ive ever had to deal with them, flat out, I was wrong. So in my mind there just doing their jobs.

I know if my ride isnt up to code, then I run the risk of paying the price. And im good with that. Then again I dont do shit to get me warrants, I always have my DL, proof of insurance and registration. 

If you keep your shit legit then what does it matter? I think most people in this topic saying fuck the police just dont have their shit together then when the get busted they immediately bitch about the cops, which is bullshit

Do the right thing, then you got nothing to worry about. Do the wrong thing then expect to get dealt with.

And if I roll down the road with bags and an unsafe tire and I get a ticket, I knew that was a risk when I paid for that shit in the first place. Ill deal with the fine, but wont change my ride up FUCK that.


----------



## Mr. Inglewood (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by playboi13_@Jan 12 2011, 04:29 PM~19577063
> *no.. im basing it on my 31 yrs of life experience with cops..
> *


Thats crazy i grow up in L.A. And im 30 and did not start getting in to shit and having to deal with cops tell i was about 10 i gess you started right away but i gess the grown up thing to do is do the same thing they do to us lowriders back to them


----------



## Mr. Inglewood (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SnakeShit_@Jan 12 2011, 04:35 PM~19577120
> *Ive never ever been treated UNFAIRLY by a cop. And anytime ive ever had to deal with them, flat out, I was wrong. So in my mind there just doing their jobs.
> 
> I know if my ride isnt up to code, then I run the risk of paying the price. And im good with that. Then again I dont do shit to get me warrants, I always have my DL, proof of insurance and registration.
> ...


Man thats so tru say on the up and up thats life


----------



## SnakeShit (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Inglewood_@Jan 12 2011, 04:59 PM~19577340
> *Man thats so tru say on the up and up thats life
> *


Your damn right


----------



## VALLES 65 DROP (Oct 8, 2010)

:wow: YEP


----------



## SnakeShit (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BrownAzt3ka_@Jan 13 2011, 01:18 AM~19583065
> *spoken like a true cop...
> *


Im a soldier but one day ill have a badge


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

I have a degree in criminal justice and was going to become a cop but there wasn't enough money in it.


----------



## 86bluemcLS (Apr 17, 2008)

Yea if niggahz start registering there cars and have up to date tags and legal we wouldn't have a issue with asshole cops I am legit so when they pull me over I kno they b mad


----------



## Mr. Inglewood (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 86bluemcLS_@Jan 13 2011, 12:28 PM~19585798
> *Yea if niggahz start registering there cars and have up to date tags and legal we wouldn't have a issue with asshole cops I am legit so when they pull me over I kno they b mad
> *


thats right tell these broke ass ****** get yo money right and pay your shit and the cops cant fuck with you riding with no L.sss get it together some people watch to much boyz in the hood


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

I've looked into and still might go for Highway Patrol since my degree would give me a boost in pay but still not sure. I have a secure job and would hate to give it up but it's still up in the air.


----------



## 86bluemcLS (Apr 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Inglewood_@Jan 13 2011, 11:42 AM~19585919
> *thats right tell these broke ass ****** get yo money right and pay your shit and the cops cant fuck with you riding with no L.sss get it together some people watch to much boyz in the hood
> *


Get off my nutz ****** lol j/p fam but I worked on gina car and she didn't have a no meat on her brake pad it was metal to metal action lol


----------



## BOYLEHEIGHTS (Oct 8, 2008)

I need some guns :biggrin: 



































j/k hno:


----------



## Mr. Inglewood (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 86bluemcLS_@Jan 13 2011, 02:21 PM~19586697
> *Get off my nutz ****** lol j/p fam but I worked on gina car and she didn't have a no meat on her brake pad it was metal to metal action lol
> *


 what nuts lol she was ridin crazy no pads


----------



## 86bluemcLS (Apr 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Inglewood_@Jan 13 2011, 01:46 PM~19586951
> *what nuts lol she was ridin crazy no pads
> *


Yea like fo real I wuz like wow lol


----------



## custom (Oct 17, 2004)

I'm majoring in Criminal Justice and hope to work for the feds once i'm done with school, i grew up in the barrio and grew up with lowriders in the family, i am proud of my mexican and chicano cultures. I lost friends that i went with from elementary because of bad choices, a lot of people believe lowriding is gang related and it is not, it is culture and lifestyle, i own a 1957 belair wagon and a 63 impala, i hope to create a christian car club in the future and help teenagers that are in trouble and get them involved in lowriding and educating them making the right choices. A good example of this is Blood in Blood Out the movie. I never forget of where i came from, proud to be a chicano mexican american and be the first one in the family to graduate from college


----------



## SnakeShit (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by custom_@Feb 12 2011, 02:20 AM~19850631
> *I'm majoring in Criminal Justice and hope to work for the feds once i'm done with school, i grew up in the barrio and grew up with lowriders in the family, i am proud of my mexican and chicano cultures. I lost friends that i went with from elementary because of bad choices, a lot of people believe lowriding is gang related and it is not, it is culture and lifestyle, i own a 1957 belair wagon and a 63 impala, i hope to create a christian car club in the future and help teenagers that are in trouble and get them involved in lowriding and educating them making the right choices. A good example of this is Blood in Blood Out the movie. I never forget of where i came from, proud to be a chicano mexican american and be the first one in the family to graduate from college
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: Hell yeah man


----------



## headhunter (Jul 6, 2007)

We have a Cop in the club cool as hell........ he has been in the club a little over 4 years I believe.
But before that we had white people, (for representation purposes) :biggrin:


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by headhunter_@Feb 12 2011, 05:55 PM~19853856
> *We have a Cop in the club cool as hell........ he has been in the club a little over 4 years I believe.
> But before that we had white people, (for representation purposes) :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 6T5 SHARK (Oct 19, 2008)

Shit after I get out the pd I just jump in my 5 and ride. I don't give a fuck what people have to say I'm a cop and a lowrider and will always have both in my life. I worked hard for my car and my job and if assholes can't understand that well then fuck ya. I give respect to ALL the riders when I'm 10-8 I ain't no backstaber and trader I'm just like everyone else when I'm off of work I'M OFF WORK! I ride to the shows and down the strip and I'm a rider for LIFE! And love my club that they understand my career path and support it!


----------



## headhunter (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 6T5 SHARK_@Feb 12 2011, 09:15 PM~19854626
> *Shit after I get out the pd I just jump in my 5 and ride. I don't give a fuck what people have to say I'm a cop and a lowrider and will always have both in my life. I worked hard for my car and my job and if assholes can't understand that well then fuck ya. I give respect to ALL the riders when I'm 10-8 I ain't no backstaber and trader I'm just like everyone else when I'm off of work I'M OFF WORK! I ride to the shows and down the strip and I'm a rider for LIFE! And love my club that they understand my career path and support it!
> *



Well said bro.....Haters are going to hate....


----------



## bigpops915 (Dec 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 6T5 SHARK_@Feb 12 2011, 08:15 PM~19854626
> *Shit after I get out the pd I just jump in my 5 and ride. I don't give a fuck what people have to say I'm a cop and a lowrider and will always have both in my life. I worked hard for my car and my job and if assholes can't understand that well then fuck ya. I give respect to ALL the riders when I'm 10-8 I ain't no backstaber and trader I'm just like everyone else when I'm off of work I'M OFF WORK! I ride to the shows and down the strip and I'm a rider for LIFE! And love my club that they understand my career path and support it!
> *


 :thumbsup: amen


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 6T5 SHARK_@Feb 12 2011, 08:15 PM~19854626
> *Shit after I get out the pd I just jump in my 5 and ride. I don't give a fuck what people have to say I'm a cop and a lowrider and will always have both in my life. I worked hard for my car and my job and if assholes can't understand that well then fuck ya. I give respect to ALL the riders when I'm 10-8 I ain't no backstaber and trader I'm just like everyone else when I'm off of work I'M OFF WORK! I ride to the shows and down the strip and I'm a rider for LIFE! And love my club that they understand my career path and support it!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## chinto67 (Dec 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 6T5 SHARK_@Feb 12 2011, 08:15 PM~19854626
> *Shit after I get out the pd I just jump in my 5 and ride. I don't give a fuck what people have to say I'm a cop and a lowrider and will always have both in my life. I worked hard for my car and my job and if assholes can't understand that well then fuck ya. I give respect to ALL the riders when I'm 10-8 I ain't no backstaber and trader I'm just like everyone else when I'm off of work I'M OFF WORK! I ride to the shows and down the strip and I'm a rider for LIFE! And love my club that they understand my career path and support it!
> *







:nicoderm: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chevybomber (Oct 14, 2006)

"GIVE RESPECT, RESPECT IS GIVEN"

This whole topic is foolish, wasn't going to reply but it just keep popping back up. Protecting others in their time of need (Fathers, Mothers, Brothers, Sisters, etc.................... It's an honor! For all you busted haters who never listened to your PADRES advice GOOD LUCK!!

Ridin since the age of 15 when I bought my first ride with my own money from some sorry jale that I had and never looked back. Keep livin my lifestyle Low and Slow with God at my back. 

Just 1 hour without and see what would happen to our society!!!


----------



## PERRO62 (Dec 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chevybomber_@Feb 14 2011, 01:10 PM~19867548
> *"GIVE RESPECT, RESPECT IS GIVEN"
> 
> This whole topic is foolish, wasn't going to reply but it just keep popping back up. Protecting others in their time of need (Fathers, Mothers, Brothers, Sisters, etc.................... It's an honor! For all you busted haters who never listened to your PADRES advice GOOD LUCK!!
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

We got them but their BAD COPS. 
haha j/k or am I?


----------



## PERRO62 (Dec 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Feb 14 2011, 05:32 PM~19869574
> *We got them but their BAD COPS.
> haha j/k or am I?
> *


"Bad Cops" is right. Shit have you seen these motherfuckers after hours at the strip club... :biggrin: my homie's who are cops are as Cochinos as they come :roflmao:


----------



## edgarcarrillo253 (Jan 17, 2011)

Just Messing Around To Each There Own If They Want To Lowride Thats Cool With Me :biggrin:


----------



## Cheech Marin (Feb 18, 2011)




----------



## mrotero (Jan 22, 2011)

i've been into lowriding since i was 12-13 years-old...i am currently twenty and on ma way to completing ma AA in Administration of Justice...just cuz we wanna work law enforcement doesnt mean we're not into lowriding...itsa job that we know is going to b secured so that we can provide for our families...working in law enforcement is well just a job but lowriding is a way of life...


----------



## ruedogg8 (Feb 13, 2011)

Some cops are cool, but in my experience, most are not. They have this "Us vs. Them" mentality which clouds there vision. And having raza & lowriders portrayed as Gangsters and Bangers in t.v., Like "Walker Texas Ranger" and various Hollywood movies doesn't help. We Lowriders just need to represent in the most positive way possible. We know there will be some knuckle heads messing it up for the rest of us, but we can't give up. My Familia & I love Lowriding. Both my sons say they want to Lowride when they get older, and as long as I'm around, I'm gonna help them anyway I can. 

Lowriding is a Lifestyle! PEACE!!!


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by headhunter_@Feb 12 2011, 04:55 PM~19853856
> *We have a Cop in the club cool as hell........ he has been in the club a little over 4 years I believe.
> But before that we had white people, (for representation purposes) :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 6T5 SHARK_@Feb 12 2011, 07:15 PM~19854626
> *Shit after I get out the pd I just jump in my 5 and ride. I don't give a fuck what people have to say I'm a cop and a lowrider and will always have both in my life. I worked hard for my car and my job and if assholes can't understand that well then fuck ya. I give respect to ALL the riders when I'm 10-8 I ain't no backstaber and trader I'm just like everyone else when I'm off of work I'M OFF WORK! I ride to the shows and down the strip and I'm a rider for LIFE! And love my club that they understand my career path and support it!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## illmatic 63 (Mar 21, 2010)




----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)

Man i know somebody close to me who was into lowriding then went to tha academy n came bak awhole different person still into lwriding but not as much n now kinda acts like one of those cops u dont like very much if u know wut i mean n dont wanna hang around some of his old friends bcuz wut he is now jst a lil experience i had


----------



## CARNE ASADA (Feb 13, 2011)

> _Originally posted by illmatic 63_@Feb 25 2011, 09:44 PM~19963554
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hahaha what a piece of shit he hit him with his cop car and asked "are you okay"?


----------



## DANIEL.CASTANEDA (Jun 15, 2009)

When I retire from the Army I plan to move to Austin TX and join their PD. I will continue to Lowride and if they dont like it they can both suck a dick. The PD and the Lowrider community.


----------



## DANIEL.CASTANEDA (Jun 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CARNE ASADA_@Feb 27 2011, 05:39 PM~19973644
> *hahaha what a piece of shit he hit him with his cop car and asked "are you okay"?
> *


I bet you wouldn't be saying that if he had just raped your sister. We dont know what that "suspect" did. Most cops and I say most in a generous way are pretty cool. We have no idea what kind of people they deal with on a daily basis. Fuck that Im coming home alive and not worring about trying to be cool to everyone I encounter.


----------



## PERRO62 (Dec 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DANIEL.CASTANEDA_@Feb 28 2011, 07:47 PM~19983744
> *When I retire from the Army I plan to move to Austin TX and join their PD. I will continue to Lowride and if they dont like it they can both suck a dick. The PD and the Lowrider community.
> *


 :thumbsup: :werd:


----------



## dragginbonez (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Moco_@Apr 7 2004, 09:22 AM~1826888
> *<~~~~State Investigator, yes I'm a sworn Peace Officer (which means Im a cop) I've been lowriding since I was 16, I will be 27 this year and For those of you who wouldn't like to be in a club with cops in it or don't think its right, don't let me find you on yhe boulevard cause I'll give you a clowining like you never thought a cop could    My take on it is just like Cadillac Deville 96 said. I do it for my self and for the love of the culture. My profession does not change who I am or I will ever let it change who I am or what I believe in. I grew up in the barrio and have seen some of my friends come and go. I beleive for the most part, the whole Lowrider movement wants people like me and Cadillac Deville 96 cause we understand the whole reason behind lowriding. I do not do traffic so I would never pull some one over on a traffic related stop but if I was doing traffic, believe me I would be the coolest m.f.er out there to you. I'd check out your shit and see what kinda equipent you got in your trunk and then send you on your way. I have had my share of harassment with my lowride so I know exactly where every one of you is coming from when you say you've been harassed in the past.  I've been doing what I do for the last 3 years this summer and have been lowriding for the last 11 years almost. Its what I have lowed since I was a boy and it's what I'll love till I die. You should see my office, I got about 20 pics of cars from the club   :biggrin:  I sit there and school all these fools on the lowriding culture and let them know of all the work put into my ride. I also tell them of the shows I go to and all the clowning I do on the weekends. I love sharing my culture wether it be Lowriding or Mexican culture. Oh, before I forget you guys should seen me on my oral panel interview, ha ha ha! I had to sit there and explain to a bunch of older State Investigators what a 3-wheel is and what I was doing when I got the 2 on my record  :biggrin: .
> 
> Lat but not least, my younger brother (Moco on here) is also getting ready to graduate from Sac. State with a Bachelor's in Criminal Justice and plans on going into law enforcement. He's just as into the whole lowriding culture as I am so here comes another one!! Also, since I'm on it, we also have a high school teacher in out club that has a clean-ass '77 Monte Carlo which we're going to juice pretty soon here     Thats my 2 cents about this topic and I got plenty more. I also have stories like the one time the highway partrol pulled me over and ran my driver license and plates and found out what I do, he tripped on my ride, ha ha ha!!
> *


Dude, let me tell ya, if cops in my town/country were like you i would have grown up in a totally diffrent way.
I come from italy, and was a teenage punk rocker. The harrasment, beat ups, false incriminations, menacing and other unlawful behaviour that me and my boys had to whitstand from the police were all but fun.
I moved to England when i was 18 years old to escape fascism.
Im now in Italy again (im 33), and just last friday i was pulled over by the Local police, which only does traffic.
To cut the crap, now i have to muffle the exhaust, hide the air set up (illegal over here) and swap a bunch of accessories and other stuff. 
Say about a couple months worth of work.
He said if he catches me again w/ the car in this "conditions" hes gonna inpound the car, and over here its for good.
So guess what i think about cops?
Again dude, much respect for the way you think.
peace, Nick.


----------



## CARNE ASADA (Feb 13, 2011)

> _Originally posted by DANIEL.CASTANEDA_@Feb 28 2011, 06:51 PM~19983788
> *I bet you wouldn't be saying that if he had just raped your sister. We dont know what that "suspect" did. Most cops and I say most in a generous way are pretty cool. We have no idea what kind of people they deal with on a daily basis. Fuck that Im coming home alive and not worring about trying to be cool to everyone I encounter.
> *


true but what the cop did was wrong homie, and i hear about pigs doing that kind of shit all too often


----------



## DANIEL.CASTANEDA (Jun 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CARNE ASADA_@Mar 1 2011, 11:31 AM~19988072
> *true but what the cop did was wrong homie, and i hear about pigs doing that kind of shit all too often
> *


Dont get me wrong Ive met a lot of pigs that have pulled me over at gun point just because Im in a lowrider. They threw me on the floor as soon as I told them I had a gun in my waist band with no chance to tell them that I have a concealed weapons permit. Once they see my military ID card and see my rank they tend to show me alittle more respect. Once I tell them that Im a Green Beret they usually cant believe that I drive a car like that but appologize and go on their way. Bottom line is that we the lowrider community still have to work at building a good reputation for our clubs, members and families. Whos fault is it that people associate lowriders with gangbanging? Its a lot different now, most if not all car clubs are doing good things for society, but it will be awhile before they see us as law abiding citizens and not thugs. Until then keep your shit clean and do as they say. :biggrin:


----------



## DANIEL.CASTANEDA (Jun 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mrotero_@Feb 20 2011, 08:08 PM~19918198
> *i've been into lowriding since i was 12-13 years-old...i am currently twenty and on ma way to completing ma AA in Administration of Justice...just cuz we wanna work law enforcement doesnt mean we're not into lowriding...itsa job that we know is going to b secured so that we can provide for our families...working in law enforcement is well just a job but lowriding is a way of life...
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DANIEL.CASTANEDA (Jun 15, 2009)

TTT for the COPS REPRESENTENTING the LOWRIDER COMMUNITY. :thumbsup:


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DANIEL.CASTANEDA_@Mar 15 2011, 06:21 PM~20100506
> *TTT for the COPS REPRESENTENTING the LOWRIDER COMMUNITY. :thumbsup:
> *


 :werd:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DANIEL.CASTANEDA_@Mar 15 2011, 07:21 PM~20100506
> *TTT for the COPS REPRESENTENTING the LOWRIDER COMMUNITY. :thumbsup:
> *


HOOAH!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Glideinlowcarclub_@Feb 26 2011, 02:39 AM~19964312
> *Man i know somebody close to me who was into lowriding then went to tha academy n came bak awhole different person still into lwriding but not as much n now kinda acts like one of those cops u dont like very much if u know wut i mean n dont wanna hang around some of his old friends bcuz wut he is now jst a lil experience i had
> *


sorry to hear that....sadly its not uncommon but it depends on the type of person,a weak individual will do just that...you can act like you foregot where you came from but you wont be able to change it....my homie is a k-9 narcotic unit and i smoke weed like cheech and chong but yet he still comes around and hangs with us when he has a chance,obviously im not going to smoke in front of him but eventhough he knows some of us havent let our old ways part,hes 100 percent cool with it instead of preaching to us why not to do it,he instead says be careful and take care of yourself on the streets like a true homeboy will!


----------



## BYRDIE (May 7, 2010)

LOL well i gues i can speak on this. Im a COP!!!! I LOVE TO LOWRIDE. I got so much love for this i took my car all the way to florida to get a setup put on my car. with that being said. the only reason im not in a car club is because im a founding father of my bike club. say what yall want yes there are some dick head officers and then again there are some cool officers. me i an get a person to come talk to me about anything that goes down cause i for 1 aint no dick head officer. im 27 and making a nice good consistant pay check. police dont fuk with me or nobody i associate with cause of the respect my folks show them. so my thing is maybe the average citizen should learn from a cop they know of how to respect a cop they dont know and maybe they will see ways around bull shit tikets or so called harasment. gotta give respect to get it. you didnt begin lowriding and become a legend. u started from the bottom just like everybody else and u once was the guy asking for advice. treat others like u want to be treated. treat a cop with respect u will get respect back, if he dont respect u back well then u act accordingly. dont get mad for getting caught doing what u was doing. keep it 100 and be like dam you got me i was wrong. We didnt put the weed, crack, heroin, meth in ya pocket and tell u to smole or sell it. YOU did. lol so come on. Yall adults act like adults. lol


----------



## edgarcarrillo253 (Jan 17, 2011)

Man i got people in my family that are cops and they dont act the same since they became cops. There is some good cops and some bad cops i know . and then there is some crooked cops i know that from experiance . so i am cool with it as long as they keep it 100 like Byrdie


----------



## Lowrod deuce (Mar 16, 2011)

If lowriding is in your blood, it's hard to just walk away from it.....regadless of your proffession. Half of the people that mentioned guys going through an academy and coming out a dick head, will probably revert back to lowriding after the "newbie" syndrome wears off. I'm an investigator and about ready to join a club.....nothing wrong with appreciating old cars lowrider or not. Fixing up a car is an art.....again, lowriding is a style...a lifestyle....not a crime! :biggrin:


----------



## DANIEL.CASTANEDA (Jun 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BYRDIE_@Mar 29 2011, 01:32 AM~20207226
> *LOL well i gues i can speak on this. Im a COP!!!! I LOVE TO LOWRIDE. I got so much love for this i took my car all the way to florida to get a setup put on my car. with that being said. the only reason im not in a car club is because im a founding father of my bike club. say what yall want yes there are some dick head officers and then again there are some cool officers. me i an get a person to come talk to me about anything that goes down cause i for 1 aint no dick head officer. im 27 and making a nice good consistant pay check. police dont fuk with me or nobody i associate with cause of the respect my folks show them. so my thing is maybe the average citizen should learn from a cop they know of how to respect a cop they dont know and maybe they will see ways around bull shit tikets or so called harasment. gotta give respect to get it. you didnt begin lowriding and become a legend. u started from the bottom just like everybody else and u once was the guy asking for advice. treat others like u want to be treated. treat a cop with respect u will get respect back, if he dont respect u back well then u act accordingly. dont get mad for getting caught doing what u was doing. keep it 100 and be like dam you got me i was wrong. We didnt put the weed, crack, heroin, meth in ya pocket and tell u to smole or sell it. YOU did. lol so come on. Yall adults act like adults. lol
> *


Well put buddy. :h5:


----------



## bmbero (Dec 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BYRDIE_@Mar 28 2011, 11:32 PM~20207226
> *LOL well i gues i can speak on this. Im a COP!!!! I LOVE TO LOWRIDE. I got so much love for this i took my car all the way to florida to get a setup put on my car. with that being said. the only reason im not in a car club is because im a founding father of my bike club. say what yall want yes there are some dick head officers and then again there are some cool officers. me i an get a person to come talk to me about anything that goes down cause i for 1 aint no dick head officer. im 27 and making a nice good consistant pay check. police dont fuk with me or nobody i associate with cause of the respect my folks show them. so my thing is maybe the average citizen should learn from a cop they know of how to respect a cop they dont know and maybe they will see ways around bull shit tikets or so called harasment. gotta give respect to get it. you didnt begin lowriding and become a legend. u started from the bottom just like everybody else and u once was the guy asking for advice. treat others like u want to be treated. treat a cop with respect u will get respect back, if he dont respect u back well then u act accordingly. dont get mad for getting caught doing what u was doing. keep it 100 and be like dam you got me i was wrong. We didnt put the weed, crack, heroin, meth in ya pocket and tell u to smole or sell it. YOU did. lol so come on. Yall adults act like adults. lol
> *


----------



## bmbero (Dec 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SMR64SS_@Mar 30 2011, 11:17 AM~20218576
> *
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FINESTCARCLUB (Jun 2, 2005)

it shouldnt matter what job u have if you a lowrider and its in your blood you should be allowed in a club.
it all comes down to how u represent your self on duty or off. If you dont respect your profession or abuse your profession, you dont have anything coming. 
I have had parolees come up to me introduce all there homies to me, and I do the same. And then they would say we was a stand up dude......


----------



## bmbero (Dec 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lowrod deuce_@Mar 30 2011, 11:02 AM~20218433
> *If lowriding is in your blood, it's hard to just walk away from it.....regadless of your proffession. Half of the people that mentioned guys going through an academy and coming out a dick head, will probably revert back to lowriding after the "newbie" syndrome wears off. I'm an investigator and about ready to join a club.....nothing wrong with appreciating old cars lowrider or not. Fixing up a car is an art.....again, lowriding is a style...a lifestyle....not a crime!  :biggrin:
> *



Well said homie!!


----------



## DANIEL.CASTANEDA (Jun 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by edgarcarrillo253_@Mar 29 2011, 08:44 PM~20213099
> *Man i got people in my family that are cops and they dont act the same since they became cops. There is some good cops and some bad cops i know . and then there is some crooked cops i know that from experiance . so i am cool with it as long as they keep it 100 like Byrdie
> *


They are different because of the shitty people they deal with on a daily basis. You would probably be different if you saw the worst in people day in and day out. There's a lot of garbage citizens out there just looking to hurt anyone that crosses them so cops have to be on their toes at all times.


----------



## illmatic 63 (Mar 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DANIEL.CASTANEDA_@Mar 30 2011, 11:38 AM~20218745
> *They are different because of the shitty people they deal with on a daily basis. You would probably be different if you saw the worst in people day in and day out. There's a lot of garbage citizens out there just looking to hurt anyone that crosses them so cops have to be on their toes at all times.
> *


im sorry, but thats wack !!excuses,excuses give me a break!!sounds like those pigs are in the wrong line of work, they should get a desk job!


----------



## illmatic 63 (Mar 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by og benny nok_@Mar 30 2011, 12:02 PM~20218894
> *illmatic u  R so rite !!!!!bitch as pigs in my city of hawaiian gardens are fuckin Dickheads .all you pig lovers if u dont believe me go research that shit
> *


i feel u homie ...i aint shiting on the good cops though just those punks who give cops a bad name!! yup i heard about the cops in your city, i seen that shit on the news!!


----------



## PERRO62 (Dec 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by og benny nok_@Mar 30 2011, 12:02 PM~20218894
> *illmatic u  R so rite !!!!!bitch as pigs in my city of hawaiian gardens are fuckin Dickheads .all you pig lovers if u dont believe me go research that shit
> *


 :thumbsdown: CANT HAVE THE BEST ATTITUDE WHEN YOU DEAL WITH SO MANY STUPID ASSES AND LAMES..... GOT TO GIVE RESPECT TO GET IT... FROM BOTH SIDES...


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

last time I checked most lowrider clubs weren't criminal organizations...so why would it matter? :uh:


----------



## DANIEL.CASTANEDA (Jun 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Mar 30 2011, 04:14 PM~20219860
> *last time I checked  most lowrider clubs weren't criminal organizations...so why would it matter? :uh:
> *


The only ones who care are these low life pot smoking scum bags.


----------



## edgarcarrillo253 (Jan 17, 2011)

Hey not every one that smokes pot is a scum bag . :420:


----------



## elcoshiloco (Oct 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DANIEL.CASTANEDA_@Feb 28 2011, 07:47 PM~19983744
> *When I retire from the Army I plan to move to Austin TX and join their PD. I will continue to Lowride and if they dont like it they can both suck a dick. The PD and the Lowrider community.
> *


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DANIEL.CASTANEDA+Mar 30 2011, 05:01 PM~20221325-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


true that...i'd rather be a pot head than a chronic drunk...but i will settle for neither


----------



## PERRO62 (Dec 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DANIEL.CASTANEDA_@Mar 30 2011, 05:01 PM~20221325
> *The only ones who care are these low life pot smoking scum bags.
> *


DAM, I THINK I HEARD THIS QUOTE ON THIS WEEKENDS EPISODE OF COPS... :roflmao:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BYRDIE_@Mar 28 2011, 11:32 PM~20207226
> *LOL well i gues i can speak on this. Im a COP!!!! I LOVE TO LOWRIDE. I got so much love for this i took my car all the way to florida to get a setup put on my car. with that being said. the only reason im not in a car club is because im a founding father of my bike club. say what yall want yes there are some dick head officers and then again there are some cool officers. me i an get a person to come talk to me about anything that goes down cause i for 1 aint no dick head officer. im 27 and making a nice good consistant pay check. police dont fuk with me or nobody i associate with cause of the respect my folks show them. so my thing is maybe the average citizen should learn from a cop they know of how to respect a cop they dont know and maybe they will see ways around bull shit tikets or so called harasment. gotta give respect to get it. you didnt begin lowriding and become a legend. u started from the bottom just like everybody else and u once was the guy asking for advice. treat others like u want to be treated. treat a cop with respect u will get respect back, if he dont respect u back well then u act accordingly. dont get mad for getting caught doing what u was doing. keep it 100 and be like dam you got me i was wrong. We didnt put the weed, crack, heroin, meth in ya pocket and tell u to smole or sell it. YOU did. lol so come on. Yall adults act like adults. lol
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :drama:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lowrod deuce_@Mar 30 2011, 11:02 AM~20218433
> *If lowriding is in your blood, it's hard to just walk away from it.....regadless of your proffession. Half of the people that mentioned guys going through an academy and coming out a dick head, will probably revert back to lowriding after the "newbie" syndrome wears off. I'm an investigator and about ready to join a club.....nothing wrong with appreciating old cars lowrider or not. Fixing up a car is an art.....again, lowriding is a style...a lifestyle....not a crime!  :biggrin:
> *


X2 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DANIEL.CASTANEDA_@Mar 1 2011, 03:03 PM~19990331
> *Dont get me wrong Ive met a lot of pigs that have pulled me over at gun point just because Im in a lowrider. They threw me on the floor as soon as I told them I had a gun in my waist band with no chance to tell them that I have a concealed weapons permit. Once they see my military ID card and see my rank they tend to show me alittle more respect. Once I tell them that Im a Green Beret they usually cant believe that I drive a car like that but appologize and go on their way. Bottom line is that we the lowrider community still have to work at building a good reputation for our clubs, members and families. Whos fault is it that people associate lowriders with gangbanging? Its a lot different now, most if not all car clubs are doing good things for society, but it will be awhile before they see us as law abiding citizens and not thugs. Until then keep your shit clean and do as they say.  :biggrin:
> *


PSST........ OPSEC


----------



## DANIEL.CASTANEDA (Jun 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@Mar 31 2011, 08:33 PM~20230695
> *PSST........ OPSEC
> *


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BYRDIE+Mar 29 2011, 12:32 AM~20207226-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



give respect to get respect? bullshit, most cops i've run into are pricks, plain and simple. they're dicks just to be dicks. those motherfuckers walk up to your car with a pre-loaded attitude, you can 'yes sir, no sir' all you want, it doesn't matter. then they try and give the excuse that they deal with shitbags all day, everyday. you know what? i hate people in general too, but i don't act like a fuckin asshole to everyone i meet.

i know a few police officers, and they are cool cats. BUT, they are the exception to me. but as in general, fuck those fools. stay on their side of the fence and i'll stay on mine.

i'm with illmatic on this, if they don't like their jobs, then fuckin leave.


----------



## illmatic 63 (Mar 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Mar 31 2011, 07:34 PM~20231143
> *give respect to get respect?  bullshit, most cops i've run into are pricks, plain and simple.  they're dicks just to be dicks.  those motherfuckers walk up to your car with a pre-loaded attitude, you can 'yes sir, no sir' all you want, it doesn't matter.  then they try and give the excuse that they deal with shitbags all day, everyday.  you know what?  i hate people in general too, but i don't act like a fuckin asshole to everyone i meet.
> 
> i know a few police officers, and they are cool cats.  BUT, they are the exception to me.  but as in general, fuck those fools.  stay on their side of the fence and i'll stay on mine.
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG STUART~GT (Jun 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DANIEL.CASTANEDA_@Feb 28 2011, 07:51 PM~19983788
> *I bet you wouldn't be saying that if he had just raped your sister. We dont know what that "suspect" did. Most cops and I say most in a generous way are pretty cool. We have no idea what kind of people they deal with on a daily basis. Fuck that Im coming home alive and not worring about trying to be cool to everyone I encounter.
> *


Having that attitude could very well leave your wife a widow one day..


----------



## DANIEL.CASTANEDA (Jun 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Combat K9 Inc_@Apr 1 2011, 08:35 PM~20238868
> *Having that attitude could very well leave your wife a widow one day..
> *


First of all your talking to me about coming home alive. STFU Prospect.


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

just one of many many reasons why people hate cops.

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=588973


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by playboi13_@Apr 7 2011, 01:37 PM~20283896
> *just one of many many reasons why people hate cops.
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=588973
> *



Uhhhhhh, those aren't the cops making up the laws, it's your representatives.


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Mar 31 2011, 07:34 PM~20231143
> *give respect to get respect?  bullshit, most cops i've run into are pricks, plain and simple.  they're dicks just to be dicks.  those motherfuckers walk up to your car with a pre-loaded attitude, you can 'yes sir, no sir' all you want, it doesn't matter.  then they try and give the excuse that they deal with shitbags all day, everyday.  you know what?  i hate people in general too, but i don't act like a fuckin asshole to everyone i meet.
> 
> i know a few police officers, and they are cool cats.  BUT, they are the exception to me.  but as in general, fuck those fools.  stay on their side of the fence and i'll stay on mine.
> ...


x98956265985265986658955644984984


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Apr 7 2011, 02:29 PM~20284234
> *Uhhhhhh, those aren't the cops making up the laws, it's your representatives.
> 
> *


apples and oranges


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Apr 7 2011, 02:29 PM~20284234
> *Uhhhhhh, those aren't the cops making up the laws, it's your representatives.
> 
> *


X373727712336616818
and the people who actually take the time to vote!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DANIEL.CASTANEDA_@Apr 1 2011, 07:52 PM~20239388
> *First of all your talking to me about coming home alive. STFU Prospect.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@Apr 7 2011, 02:55 PM~20284431
> *X373727712336616818
> and the people who actually take the time to vote!
> *


exactly, its all the same beast, from the prejudice voters
to the racist politics to the dickhead police


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by playboi13+Apr 7 2011, 02:35 PM~20284286-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now here is a man who knows what he is talking about.


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Apr 7 2011, 03:41 PM~20284776
> *ACTUALLY, IT'S BILLS AND THEN LAWS.
> Take the time to become educated and vote.
> Now here is a man who knows what he is talking about.
> ...


so you assume im not educated, i am,
and i do vote, just because i dont agree with you or him
dont mean im not educated and dont vote.. why dont you educate
yourself on how over 60% of voters are white people over
the age of 50. And how many minorities dont vote because 
they live in poverty and voting isnt exactly a priority
when your trying to figure out how to put food in your kids stomach
or how to keep the lights on much less how to get downtown to vote. 
just two quick thoughts for ya....


----------



## og benny nok (Feb 2, 2011)

> _Originally posted by playboi13_@Apr 7 2011, 03:54 PM~20284867
> *so you assume im not educated, i am,
> and i do vote, just because i dont agree with you or him
> dont mean im not educated and dont vote.. why dont you educate
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by og benny nok_@Apr 7 2011, 04:00 PM~20284904
> *:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by playboi13_@Apr 7 2011, 03:54 PM~20284867
> *so you assume im not educated, i am,
> and i do vote, just because i dont agree with you or him
> dont mean im not educated and dont vote.. why dont you educate
> ...



The problem with people like you is that you fail to realize that your vote does count. YOU need to realized that your vote does count, take for example the presidency. Blacks, including minorities and people who live in poverty, came out in force to make it clear they wanted obama to become the next president, and guess what.....obama did become the 60th president of the United States. As long as people believe their vote does not count, they are truly not educated in how the system works. As far as 50 year old whites voting......google it, you will see that your data is incorrect.
The police don't make the laws, your politions do, including people such as yourself. feeding ones family and paying the electrical bills are very important, so BECOME EDUCATED, and provide for your family.


----------



## og benny nok (Feb 2, 2011)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Apr 7 2011, 04:09 PM~20284975
> *The problem with people like you is that you fail to realize that your vote does count.  YOU need to realized that your vote does count, take for example the presidency. Blacks, including minorities and people who live in poverty, came out in force to make it clear they wanted obama to become the next president, and guess what.....obama did become the 60th president of the United States.  As long as people believe their vote does not count, they are truly not educated in how the system works.  As far as 50 year old whites voting......google it, you will see that your data is incorrect.
> The police don't make the laws, your politions do, including people such as yourself.  feeding ones family and paying the electrical bills are very important, so BECOME EDUCATED, and provide for your family.
> 
> *


true i guess..but it dont matter who we vote for etc etc etc shit will never change


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by og benny nok_@Apr 7 2011, 04:11 PM~20284987
> *true i guess..but it dont matter who we vote for etc etc etc shit will never change
> *



No derespect OG Benny, but that's the type of mentality that causes these unfair laws to pass. Consider this, back in the 80's, people in AZ were being cited for having and using hydraulics in their vehicles. The people did not agree with the law and went to their AZ representatives and voiced their opinion. Guess what....hydraulics are now allowed in vehicles in AZ and we are allowed to hit switches so long as we mainatin a speed of 15 MPH or less. 
We can make a difference.


----------



## og benny nok (Feb 2, 2011)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Apr 7 2011, 04:14 PM~20285009
> *No derespect OG Benny, but that's the type of mentality that causes these unfair laws to pass.  Consider this, back in the 80's, people in AZ were being cited for having and using hydraulics in their vehicles. The people did not agree with the law and went to their AZ representatives and voiced their opinion.  Guess what....hydraulics are now allowed in vehicles in AZ and we are allowed to hit switches so long as we mainatin a speed of 15 MPH or less.
> We can make a difference.
> *


looks like the hydros issue was an eazy task..lets see what you guys can do about joe arpaio and the rest of those crazy ppl!!good luck


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by og benny nok_@Apr 7 2011, 04:22 PM~20285059
> *looks like the hydros issue was an eazy task..lets see what you guys can do about joe arpaio and the rest of those crazy ppl!!good luck
> *


exactly my point OG. 
im educated, educated so much that i see things for what they truly are.
i vote, but i also see with my own eyes.


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by playboi13_@Apr 7 2011, 03:54 PM~20284867
> *so you assume im not educated, i am,
> and i do vote, just because i dont agree with you or him
> dont mean im not educated and dont vote.. why dont you educate
> ...


not really going to get to this to much because this is a completly different topic, ok so you are educated good nobody is saying your not so dont get upset over a forum just saying, two if your data is correct that just means that true they have time to go out and vote and do that stuff but did you know by law where ever you work at they have to give you time to go vote no matter what, three it should be a priority because that hour or two or even three that you miss of work may make you lose a couple dollars but it will help your kids in school to make sure they have supplies or even food to eat at school or it will help make sure that funding gets sent to different places or that laws that you dont like have a greater chance of not passing, so what I am trying to say is that people sometimes for get about the bigger picture not that thier families are not important but voting has a bigger impact than an hour or two of work missed, true it is hard trying to pay bills and put food in your kids stomache I grew up like that but fortunately we live in a country where there is help from many different organizations weather its the goverment or non profit organ. or not for profit organ. donation etc, the problem is that we, especially hispanics do not seek them because we have what they call MACHISMO which is what we confuse for pride so we thinking we are doing are hardest but dont look for the correct paths for help with our families and stuff, not going to lie sometimes unfortunately even if we do look for the correct paths there are people who get screwed over I feel you on that because that has also happened to my family, so what you do now has an effect for what is what, for example there is car clubs that participate in events that make us stand out such as charity event, toy drives etc little by little that will change the way how the lowrider community is viewed but I all counts on people participating and doing the right thing, same thing with voting nobody votes nobody gets heard. and for where your voting is suppose to take place being to far that sounds like another excuse to me they usually find the closest place for you to vote and there is always a shit load of places to vote. 
just my quick thoughts for ya... :biggrin:


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@Apr 7 2011, 05:49 PM~20285570
> *not really going to get to this to much because this is a completly different topic, ok so you are educated good nobody is saying your not so dont get upset over a forum just saying, two if your data is correct that just means that true they have time to go out and vote and do that stuff but did you know by law where ever you work at they have to give you time to go vote no matter what, three it should be a priority because that hour or two or even three that you miss of work may make you lose a couple dollars but it will help your kids in school to make sure they have supplies or even food to eat at school or it will help make sure that funding gets sent to different places or that laws that you dont like have a greater chance of not passing, so what I am trying to say is that people sometimes for get about the bigger picture not that thier families are not important but voting has a bigger impact than an hour or two of work missed, true it is hard trying to pay bills and put food in your kids stomache I grew up like that but fortunately we live in a country where there is help from many different organizations weather its the goverment or non profit organ. or not for profit organ. donation etc, the problem is that we, especially hispanics do not seek them because we have what they call MACHISMO which is what we confuse for pride so we thinking we are doing are hardest but dont look for the correct paths for help with our families and stuff, not going to lie sometimes unfortunately even if we do look for the correct paths there are people who get screwed over I feel you on that because that has also happened to my family, so what you do now has an effect for what is what, for example there is car clubs that participate in events that make us stand out such as charity event, toy drives etc little by little that will change the way how the lowrider community is viewed but I all counts on people participating and doing the right thing, same thing with voting nobody votes nobody gets heard. and for where your voting is suppose to take place being to far that sounds like another excuse to me they usually find the closest place for you to vote and there is always a shit load of places to vote.
> just my quick thoughts for ya... :biggrin:
> *


i agree with a lot you said homie


----------



## viejitosrgv (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Apr 6 2004, 10:38 PM~1826613
> *I graduation soon with my degree in criminal justice & for a long time I wanted to become a police officer. I've already completed correctional officer training. I don't think there's anything wrong with a cop being in a lowrider club.  I've had a lowrider for almost 5 years...Being a cop is just a profession, a way to pay the bills. It doesnt change you if your truly into lowriding and its a passion for you. Either way cops are just people, and just like everyone else there are cops that are DICKS, however, there are some that arent.
> *


 VERY TRY THEY ARE THE SAME AS ME AND YOU


----------



## BYRDIE (May 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Mar 31 2011, 07:34 PM~20231143
> *give respect to get respect?  bullshit, most cops i've run into are pricks, plain and simple.  they're dicks just to be dicks.  those motherfuckers walk up to your car with a pre-loaded attitude, you can 'yes sir, no sir' all you want, it doesn't matter.  then they try and give the excuse that they deal with shitbags all day, everyday.  you know what?  i hate people in general too, but i don't act like a fuckin asshole to everyone i meet.
> 
> i know a few police officers, and they are cool cats.  BUT, they are the exception to me.  but as in general, fuck those fools.  stay on their side of the fence and i'll stay on mine.
> ...


lol real chat, they do it cause they love their job. i love my job, but from birth i wasnt an ass hole, so why would i turn into one putting my badge on. i give respect there for i get it. And i way deal with people who are just flat out ass holes. come on now knowbody likes to get caught breaking the law, so when i catch you blowing a stop sign or some dumb shit dont act like i didnt just watch u do it. lol i love people though. they are all funny!!!!


----------



## DANIEL.CASTANEDA (Jun 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by $*TeXaS MaDe*$_@Apr 8 2011, 05:30 PM~20293490
> *Fuckkk Thaaaa Lawssssss
> *


Your an idiot. Your that *** that says that dumb shit but is quick to call the cops when someone wants to kick your ass. GTFO.


----------



## DANIEL.CASTANEDA (Jun 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BYRDIE_@Apr 8 2011, 06:19 PM~20293795
> *lol real chat, they do it cause they love their job. i love my job, but from birth i wasnt an ass hole, so why would i turn into one putting my badge on. i give respect there for i get it. And i way deal with people who are just flat out ass holes. come on now knowbody likes to get caught breaking the law, so when i catch you blowing a stop sign or some dumb shit dont act like i didnt just watch u do it. lol i love people though. they are all funny!!!!
> *


Good shit homie. Ive got four years til retirement and plan to join the Austin PD. Ill be a retired Green Beret, with a BA in Criminal Justice and fluent in Spanish. I should have no problem getting in. Ill see you on the other side. :h5:


----------



## og benny nok (Feb 2, 2011)

> _Originally posted by DANIEL.CASTANEDA_@Apr 9 2011, 08:25 AM~20296951
> *Your an idiot. Your that *** that says that dumb shit but is quick to call the cops when someone wants to kick your ass. GTFO.
> *


chill out robo cop,what ever happened to free speech,,ur attitude stinks,,


----------



## og benny nok (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## DANIEL.CASTANEDA (Jun 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by og benny nok_@Apr 9 2011, 02:25 PM~20298132
> *chill out robo cop,what ever happened to free speech,,ur attitude stinks,,
> *


 :fuq:


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by og benny nok_@Apr 9 2011, 12:30 PM~20298144
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## og benny nok (Feb 2, 2011)

> _Originally posted by DANIEL.CASTANEDA_@Feb 28 2011, 07:51 PM~19983788
> *I bet you wouldn't be saying that if he had just raped your sister. We dont know what that "suspect" did. Most cops and I say most in a generous way are pretty cool. We have no idea what kind of people they deal with on a daily basis. Fuck that Im coming home alive and not worring about trying to be cool to everyone I encounter.
> *





''We dont know what that "suspect" did''. my point exactly.....what if that was ur lil brother and was innocent,had nothing to do with nothing ...then what huuh..


----------



## og benny nok (Feb 2, 2011)

> _Originally posted by DANIEL.CASTANEDA_@Apr 9 2011, 12:35 PM~20298175
> *:fuq:
> *


wow ur cool :thumbsup:


----------



## og benny nok (Feb 2, 2011)

> _Originally posted by NEWLIFE ELA_@Apr 9 2011, 12:35 PM~20298177
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## DANIEL.CASTANEDA (Jun 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by og benny nok_@Apr 9 2011, 02:41 PM~20298206
> *wow ur cool  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 85Lac'nPurple (Nov 30, 2010)

I've been employed in PG Md for 7 years as a deputy sheriff and belong to a club. Most of the clubs know what I do for a career and I haven't had any issues. It's a career that brings in some chump change to support my Family and a little extra to put into my lowrider..Who really cares what people think, just ride!


----------



## DANIEL.CASTANEDA (Jun 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 85Lac'nPurple_@Apr 10 2011, 09:35 AM~20302742
> *I've been employed in PG Md for 7 years as a deputy sheriff and belong to a club. Most of the clubs know what I do for a career and I haven't had any issues. It's a career that brings in some chump change to support my Family and a little extra to put into my lowrider..Who really cares what people think, just ride!
> *


Thats what I'm saying. :h5:


----------



## Dubbed 64 (Mar 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 85Lac'nPurple_@Apr 10 2011, 09:35 AM~20302742
> *I've been employed in PG Md for 7 years as a deputy sheriff and belong to a club. Most of the clubs know what I do for a career and I haven't had any issues. It's a career that brings in some chump change to support my Family and a little extra to put into my lowrider..Who really cares what people think, just ride!
> *


exactly 

ITS A JOB!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## og benny nok (Feb 2, 2011)

> _Originally posted by 85Lac'nPurple_@Apr 10 2011, 07:35 AM~20302742
> *I've been employed in PG Md for 7 years as a deputy sheriff and belong to a club. Most of the clubs know what I do for a career and I haven't had any issues. It's a career that brings in some chump change to support my Family and a little extra to put into my lowrider..Who really cares what people think, just ride!
> *


what ever floats ur boat...pi, i mean cops still suck :barf:


----------



## DANIEL.CASTANEDA (Jun 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by og benny nok_@Apr 10 2011, 04:32 PM~20304584
> *what ever floats ur boat...pi, i mean cops still suck :barf:
> *


Grow up kid. :twak:


----------



## PERRO62 (Dec 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by og benny nok_@Apr 9 2011, 12:30 PM~20298144
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: 
DAM, i THINK I HAD THIS INSIDE MY "TRAPPER KEEPER"BACK IN THE DAY.


----------



## xSSive (Apr 26, 2004)

I plead the fifth, and I would like to talk to my lawyer


----------



## PERRO62 (Dec 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by og benny nok_@Apr 7 2011, 04:11 PM~20284987
> *true i guess..but it dont matter who we vote for etc etc etc shit will never change
> *


DON'T BE SO NEGATIVE FOO... I KNOW WHAT YOU MEAN. I'VE BEEN FUCKED WITH BY PD BACK IN THE DAY AND NOW I WORK WITH THEM. JUST LIKE ANYTHING ELSE. THERE'S GOOD PEOPLE AND BAD ONES. I WOKRED WITH SOME REAL DICKS AND WITH SOME REAL COOL DOWN TO EARTH DUDES. 
I CANT SPEAK FOR YOUR CITY, BUT HERE, YOUR ATTITUDE WILL DEFINATELY IMPACT THE SITUATION....


----------



## xSSive (Apr 26, 2004)

Everyone should be excited/optomistic (sp) that there are passionate lowriders in the law enforcement, corrections profession. We are breaking down stereotypes for people in that field. And visa versa, I am aware of what people are into/doing at shows but there are a lot of them with good hearts and doing what they gotta do to pay bills. Do I agree with certain lifestyles...of course not. I tell inmates all the time, there isn't any difference between us... Were all one situation away from letting something get the best of our emotions or one mistake away from being on the other side. There are stereotypes both ways, inmates assume I am some jackass who wacks off to my gun collection and drive a huge 4x4, etc. 

At the end of the day, were all people trying to pay bills.


----------



## xSSive (Apr 26, 2004)

oops double post


----------



## DANIEL.CASTANEDA (Jun 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by xSSive_@Apr 11 2011, 12:34 PM~20310846
> *Everyone should be excited/optomistic (sp) that there are passionate lowriders in the law enforcement, corrections profession. We are breaking down stereotypes for people in that field. And visa versa, I am aware of what people are into/doing at shows but there are a lot of them with good hearts and doing what they gotta do to pay bills. Do I agree with certain lifestyles...of course not. I tell inmates all the time, there isn't any difference between us... Were all one situation away from letting something get the best of our emotions or one mistake away from being on the other side. There are stereotypes both ways, inmates assume I am some jackass who wacks off to my gun collection and drive a huge 4x4, etc.
> 
> At the end of the day, were all people trying to pay bills.
> *


 :h5:


----------



## og benny nok (Feb 2, 2011)

> _Originally posted by PERRO62_@Apr 10 2011, 05:06 PM~20305260
> *DON'T BE SO NEGATIVE FOO...  I KNOW WHAT YOU MEAN.  I'VE BEEN FUCKED WITH BY PD BACK IN THE DAY AND NOW I WORK WITH THEM.  JUST LIKE ANYTHING ELSE.  THERE'S GOOD PEOPLE AND BAD ONES.  I WOKRED WITH SOME REAL DICKS AND WITH SOME REAL COOL DOWN TO EARTH DUDES.
> I CANT SPEAK FOR YOUR CITY, BUT HERE, YOUR ATTITUDE WILL DEFINATELY IMPACT THE SITUATION....
> *


i aint ur foo...work with cops i can care`less. stop tryn to sound all ''eloquent'' u cant even spell ''worked'' rite!!


----------



## xSSive (Apr 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by og benny nok_@Apr 13 2011, 03:36 AM~20326609
> *I am not a fool.  Work with cops, I could care less. Stop trying to sound  so ''eloquent'', you can't even spell ''worked'' right.
> *





fixed :biggrin:


----------



## xSSive (Apr 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by og benny nok_@Apr 13 2011, 01:49 AM~20326445
> *why the sad face ...(TLDR)to long didnt read..ur shit was wack son
> *




I know what TLDR means.



I replied :uh: 



Do you have anything to add to the discussion? Or did you just want to fill it with negativity and really no substance?


----------



## bmbero (Dec 21, 2010)

:inout: :inout: :inout:


----------



## Lowrod deuce (Mar 16, 2011)

ALL you talking trash are most likely suspect with priors... what does that equal..?? = 1 dick head cop all in your grill. Cops smell your negitive attitude and thats why you will always be fucked with...


----------



## DANIEL.CASTANEDA (Jun 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by xSSive_@Apr 13 2011, 10:47 AM~20327829
> *I know what TLDR means.
> I replied :uh:
> Do you have anything to add to the discussion? Or did you just want to fill it with negativity and really no substance?
> *


Ill go with the negativity. :fuq: this kid.


----------



## og benny nok (Feb 2, 2011)

> _Originally posted by DANIEL.CASTANEDA_@Apr 13 2011, 12:11 PM~20329377
> *Ill go with the negativity.  :fuq: this kid.
> *


The former chief of the defunct Hawaiian Gardens Police Department faces criminal charges that he filed a false police report and perjured himself while testifying at a preliminary hearing last year, according to court records. Walter McKinney, 36, has pleaded not guilty to two felony counts alleging that he lied on a police report and under oath in court when he said he collected a handgun that a fleeing suspect had tossed into a backyard... 



i can on and on ..with shit like this...


----------



## og benny nok (Feb 2, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Apr 13 2011, 03:45 PM~20330876
> *you're fuckin retarded.  that's the dumbest thing i've seen posted in here.
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by og benny nok_@Apr 13 2011, 03:44 PM~20330863
> *The former chief of the defunct Hawaiian Gardens Police Department faces criminal charges that he filed a false police report and perjured himself while testifying at a preliminary hearing last year, according to court records. Walter McKinney, 36, has pleaded not guilty to two felony counts alleging that he lied on a police report and under oath in court when he said he collected a handgun that a fleeing suspect had tossed into a backyard...
> i can on and on ..with shit like this...
> *


exactly, and they wont think twice to protect themselves, 
or worse.. i know judges and police officers in my hometown
who are meth and coke addicts, dealers, . when i was in
high school a sherrif used to buy beer for us. like og benny said,
i can go on and on.. yet you still wonder why we dont like or
trust police.. and dont tell me you havent seen this shit
in your own dept.. they'll plant a rock or gun quickker than
you can licc a switch..


----------



## SnakeShit (Jun 30, 2009)

Theres a ton of posts on here about cops profiling and treating us like shit because of our clothes and cars, or because your hispanic and you havent done shit wrong but they stil treated you like shit because of some other assholes prior actions, that you gad nothing to do with right?


Same thing for the cops. You have one or two bad experiences with them and all of a sudden they are all pigs and fuck the police and all this other shit. Fucking idiots...

TTT for the police


----------



## SnakeShit (Jun 30, 2009)

.....


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by og benny nok_@Apr 13 2011, 03:44 PM~20330863
> *The former chief of the defunct Hawaiian Gardens Police Department faces criminal charges that he filed a false police report and perjured himself while testifying at a preliminary hearing last year, according to court records. Walter McKinney, 36, has pleaded not guilty to two felony counts alleging that he lied on a police report and under oath in court when he said he collected a handgun that a fleeing suspect had tossed into a backyard...
> i can on and on ..with shit like this...
> *


*I was trying to keep my comments to myself but I think I need to respond to the 
comments posted by you. Your opinion is just that, your opinion as to what you believe most officers are like, AND YOU ARE WRONG.
When you walk in a room and smell shit, do think every has just crapped their panties, of course not. Well it's the same when an officer stops a violator. 
Do you think officers believe that everyone who drives a lowrider or dresses llike a banger if guilty of something, NO FUCKING WAY. Most officers treat people like they expect to be treated, until a wise ass remark is made by a vilolater and they now have to be on their guard, it's called officer safety, it helps keep them alive. 
There is a peace officer killed every 28 hours somewhere in this country, now before you say "I'm glad, fuck these guys, they chose that profession, etc", these guys and gals who choose this profession, perform their duties in a noble way. They really believe they are helping society it making it safe for people like you and me. As for your comment on the Chief from H.G. who was allegedly committing perjury, it's good that he was charged with a crime if it really happened. I can honestly tell you that officers do not want to work with people who have tarnished the badge. As far as stereotyping goes, (kinda like what you are doing), you need to realize that every contact with an officer will most likely be negative for people due to their being involved in a traffic violation, Misd or Felony arrests for drugs, murder, rape, child abuse, etc), unless you call them for help and need the police to assist with a problem you may have. Before you make those idiotic remarks, consider this, next time your car gets broken into, your home is burglarized, your family member is killed, or someone just kicked your ass, DON'T CALL A COP.............CALL A CONVICT, CONVIVTED FELON, DRUG DEALER or PEDIPHILE TO HELP YOU, maybe this will make you think twice about what you say. BTW, the topic is called "Cops in lowrider clubs", not "Lets talk shit about police officers" so keep the negativity out, you got it? 





> _Originally posted by playboi13_@Apr 13 2011, 04:27 PM~20331300
> *exactly, and they wont think twice to protect themselves,
> or worse.. i know judges and police officers in my hometown
> who are meth and coke addicts, dealers, . when i was in
> ...


*As far as your immature comments, I REALLY DON'T THINK YOU KNOW ANY JUDGES OR POLICE OFFICERS in your home town as you stated. If you did, or might know them, it is probably because you have have a criminal record and have had the privelage of being arrested by a police officer and stood in front of a judge to hear the charges that are being brought against you....thus the reason why you have so much animosity for law enforcement and the criminal system. The comment you make.... "They won't think twice to protect themselves" is crap. Listen Mcfly, law enforment officers do take care of themselves, but not in the ways you have stated. The comraderie in a prestiges carrer such as law enforcement is exceptional, something you may never understand because you are not part of there family, but when an officer does go bad, he or she is frowned uopn and ostersized. Good cops don't like bad cops, PERIOD. I can assure you there are many more people who do bad things on a daily basis than there are cops who go to the darkside on a yearly basis. As hard as this is for you to comprehend, it is true. These guys have the balls to put their lives on the line every fricken day.......do you.... I didn't think so. It's people like you who constantly bitch about everything that does not agree with your warped mentality. Consider this next time you chose to say something negative on any forum, "If you can't say ahything nice, DON"T SAY IT AT ALL." 
BTW, The movies you see portrarying corruct officers, including Denzel Washington with his Training Day Monte, is BULLSHIT, PERIOD.... it's fiction, not factual. The bad cops are quickly released of their duties, Departmets do not tolerate a bad apple. You responses of "I know, I heard, I wonder" are also BULLSHIT, if it ain't fact don't repeat it. Grow up sonny, you are pulling my leg with this crap you post. BTW, You can't plant a rock, it won't grow, and I can hit a switch faster than planting a gun.


----------



## DANIEL.CASTANEDA (Jun 15, 2009)

They're just a bunch of inmature, low lifes with criminal records that talk shit about the Police but would be calling them after an ass whooping.


----------



## DANIEL.CASTANEDA (Jun 15, 2009)

She looks like an OBAMA supporter anyways. :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrod deuce (Mar 16, 2011)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Apr 14 2011, 12:29 AM~20335695
> **I was trying to keep my comments to myself but I think I need to respond to the
> comments posted by you.  Your opinion is just that, your opinion as to what you believe most officers are like, AND YOU ARE ALL WRONG.
> When you walk in a room and smell shit, do think every has just crapped their panties, of course not. Well it's the same when an officer stops a violator.
> ...


Well said my friend.... Thanks for taking the time to tell it LIKE IT REALLY IS!!! :biggrin:


----------



## FINESTCARCLUB (Jun 2, 2005)

well put..................................


----------



## bmbero (Dec 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Apr 14 2011, 12:29 AM~20335695
> **I was trying to keep my comments to myself but I think I need to respond to the
> comments posted by you.  Your opinion is just that, your opinion as to what you believe most officers are like, AND YOU ARE WRONG.
> When you walk in a room and smell shit, do think every has just crapped their panties, of course not. Well it's the same when an officer stops a violator.
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Apr 14 2011, 12:29 AM~20335695
> * The movies you see portrarying corruct officers, including Denzel Washington with his Training Day Monte, is BULLSHIT, PERIOD.... it's fiction, not factual.  *


i thought all cop movies were based on actual events.


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Crazy Cutty_@Apr 14 2011, 08:30 AM~20336967
> *i thought all cop movies were based on actual events.
> *




Nope, I drive a Caprice, not a training day monte.


----------



## xSSive (Apr 26, 2004)

I would like to add to top dogg's novels :biggrin:



C.O. just got arrested this week for bringing dope in at my prison. The attitude in our meeting room before the shift is nothing but disgust. It gives us a bad rap, and makes our job more difficult. If a cop / C.O. / government official is dirty, they have everything coming to em. 

I don't want a trophy for what I do, or even a thank you. Just contemplate this for a moment. I work in maximum security facility. We have cell blocks with upwards of 400 inmates/convicts walking around. On a GOOD day there is 6 of us in a block. We are armed with a worthless can of mace and nothing more. 

Every day I do a balancing act, breaking down barriers with inmates who have preconceived notions about all officers. At shows I am breaking down barriers that every lowrider is a cholo. I love lowriding, I chose lowriding well before I chose law enforcement / corrections as my college major. I stay true to myself in every aspect of life. I don't put on a front at work OR in the lowriding community.

Lowriding should be positive and we should ALL strive to present lowriding as a positive lifestyle BECAUSE it is. 

To everyone in the law enforcement community....stay safe :thumbsup:


----------



## DANIEL.CASTANEDA (Jun 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by xSSive_@Apr 14 2011, 01:03 PM~20337955
> *I would like to add to top dogg's novels :biggrin:
> C.O. just got arrested this week for bringing dope in at my prison.  The attitude in our meeting room before the shift is nothing but disgust.  It gives us a bad rap, and makes our job more difficult.  If a cop / C.O. / government official is dirty, they have everything coming to em.
> 
> ...


When you come thru Austin in a few years I wont give you a ticket if I catch you speeding. :biggrin: You be safe out there too. :thumbsup:


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SnakeShit_@Apr 13 2011, 09:55 PM~20334656
> *.....
> *


ya im making it all up.. there are no corrupt judeges or officer 
:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: 

.. ITS AS SIMPLE AS THIS, 
I DONT TRUST NOBODY,
THAT IS LEGALLY ALLOWED TO LIE TO ME.


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Apr 14 2011, 08:34 AM~20336985
> *Nope, I drive a Caprice, not a training day monte.
> 
> *


that movie got me into lowriding. i'm going to get a black MC just like it one day. can you help mr. topdogg? cops are cool.


----------



## ALL OR NOTHING (Feb 13, 2011)

im koo with cops in clubs as long as they stay out my fuckin business :biggrin:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Apr 14 2011, 12:29 AM~20335695
> **I was trying to keep my comments to myself but I think I need to respond to the
> comments posted by you.  Your opinion is just that, your opinion as to what you believe most officers are like, AND YOU ARE WRONG.
> When you walk in a room and smell shit, do think every has just crapped their panties, of course not. Well it's the same when an officer stops a violator.
> ...












YUP SUPPORT OUR MEN AND WOMEN IN UNIFORM
[ ARMY, MARINES, NAVY, AIRFORCE, COAST GUARD, POLICE, SHERRIF, FIRE DEPARTMENT, PARAMEDICS, BORDER PATROL, ETC]


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DANIEL.CASTANEDA_@Apr 14 2011, 06:57 AM~20336448
> *She looks like an OBAMA supporter anyways. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DANIEL.CASTANEDA (Jun 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@Apr 14 2011, 04:41 PM~20339470
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :h5:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DANIEL.CASTANEDA_@Apr 14 2011, 06:30 PM~20341251
> *:h5:
> *


 :h5:


----------



## DANIEL.CASTANEDA (Jun 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@Apr 15 2011, 03:57 PM~20346953
> *:h5:
> 
> 
> ...


Gracias Homito. :thumbsup:


----------



## xSSive (Apr 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DANIEL.CASTANEDA_@Apr 14 2011, 01:25 PM~20338499
> *When you come thru Austin in a few years I wont give you a ticket if I catch you speeding.  :biggrin: You be safe out there too. :thumbsup:
> *





Lol. Thanks. Strictly low n slow for me. :yes:


----------



## E-Dizzle (Dec 3, 2007)

TTT uffin:


----------



## Lowrod deuce (Mar 16, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## RagtopPete (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Apr 14 2011, 12:29 AM~20335695
> **I was trying to keep my comments to myself but I think I need to respond to the
> comments posted by you.  Your opinion is just that, your opinion as to what you believe most officers are like, AND YOU ARE WRONG.
> When you walk in a room and smell shit, do think every has just crapped their panties, of course not. Well it's the same when an officer stops a violator.
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## DANIEL.CASTANEDA (Jun 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ********_@Apr 23 2011, 09:27 PM~20404920
> *One can say ALOT to your comment, BUT I rather keep my comments to myself, it would be a never ending dispute on who is right & who is wrong.
> *


I can respect that. :thumbsup:


----------



## DANIEL.CASTANEDA (Jun 15, 2009)

TTT for the FUZZ. :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrod deuce (Mar 16, 2011)

ttt


----------



## E-Dizzle (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## houndstooth1964 (Dec 8, 2010)

I would be stoked to have a cop in my club... When you get hemmed up with a ticket you can get your homie to help you out of it!  

Or just drop his name and try to get out of the ticket in the first place! :0


----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DANIEL.CASTANEDA_@Apr 14 2011, 06:57 AM~20336448
> *She looks like an OBAMA supporter anyways. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DANIEL.CASTANEDA (Jun 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by houndstooth1964_@May 9 2011, 08:22 PM~20517193
> *I would be stoked to have a cop in my club...  When you get hemmed up with a ticket you can get your homie to help you out of it!
> 
> Or just drop his name and try to get out of the ticket in the first place!  :0
> *


Thats what I'm saying. There's benefits to knowing Cops or having them ride with you. As long as its all good clean fun. All these ******* on here that are hating on Cops are the ones that are getting high doing shit that gives lowriders a bad name and thats why their hating. Someone prove me wrong.


----------



## DANIEL.CASTANEDA (Jun 15, 2009)

TTT


----------



## DANIEL.CASTANEDA (Jun 15, 2009)

plank said:


> The main reason people get pulled over for hydraulics is not an illegal suspension problem it's because when they roll. Either locked up, lowered all the way, or bangen the switches. Most lowriders are flashy cars that get noticed by everyone especially cops. Same goes with muscle cars doing burn outs or runnen straight headers, Euro's with coffe can mufflers or drifting. If you ride your lowrider at a stock height and follow the traffic rules you normally will not get pulled over. Old saying some rodders told me back in the day "If ya play then expect to pay".


:thumbsup:


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

DANIEL.CASTANEDA said:


> Thats what I'm saying. There's benefits to knowing Cops or having them ride with you. As long as its all good clean fun. All these ******* on here that are hating on Cops are the ones that are getting high doing shit that gives lowriders a bad name and thats why their hating. Someone prove me wrong.


well said:thumbsup:


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

another reason why i dont like cops:
so my aunt got a dui(bad girl) and had to do 24 hrs in jail as part of sentencing. This is in the valley of Arizona. While in for 24 hours, she witnessed the following:

went in at 7am, didnt receive food till 9pm

threats from female officers involving being stabbed and killed, or beaten.

an officer told a woman to face wall, after she faced wall was told to walk down corridor, after started walking, was hit in back of head with flash light,
lady cried why did you hit me, officer replied for trying to flee.

lady had baby on floor because they refused to transport her to hospital, and immediately after birth,
officers told her to get her ass up and that she dont get no wheel chair or special treatment. Also commented to her
that her ****** baby has already been to jail.

refused to give other pregnant woman care while she was in severe stomach pain.

no blanket while in freezing temperatures.

degraded woman to bleed all over themselves and receive no hygene products for several hours.

:thumbsdown::twak::machinegun:


----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

playboi13 said:


> another reason why i dont like cops:
> so my aunt got a dui(bad girl) and had to do 24 hrs in jail as part of sentencing. This is in the valley of Arizona. While in for 24 hours, she witnessed the following:
> 
> went in at 7am, didnt receive food till 9pm
> ...


what's the problem here? LOL


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

DANIEL.CASTANEDA said:


> Thats what I'm saying. There's benefits to knowing Cops or having them ride with you. As long as its all good clean fun.* All these ******* on here that are hating on Cops are the ones that are getting high doing shit that gives lowriders a bad name* and thats why their hating. Someone prove me wrong.


coming form someone who is pretty much a cop/government employee no one expects you to understand

there might be 1 out of 100 cops that isnt a complete fucktard

those who know, just know


----------



## PERRO62 (Dec 14, 2008)

playboi13 said:


> another reason why i dont like cops:
> so my aunt got a dui(bad girl) and had to do 24 hrs in jail as part of sentencing. This is in the valley of Arizona. While in for 24 hours, she witnessed the following:
> 
> went in at 7am, didnt receive food till 9pm
> ...


CANT BE THAT BAD... WHY IS EVERYONE GOING BACK IN.. SHIT, ALL IT TAKES IS ONE TIME FOR ME. FUCK THAT...


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)




----------



## Deadly0001 (Mar 27, 2011)

I am a probation officer, working for 20 years and although I don't belong to a lowrider club, I attend car shows and have friends who are into lowriding. It's just a jale and i don't carry my badge 24/7. That said, I enjoy going to car shows and enter my harley at times to compete. take care.


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

Deadly0001 said:


> *I am a probation officer*, working for 20 years and although I don't belong to a lowrider club, I attend car shows and have friends who are into lowriding. It's just a jale and i don't carry my badge 24/7. That said, I enjoy going to car shows and enter my harley at times to compete. take care.


i hate you


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

ONE8SEVEN said:


> i hate you


:roflmao:


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

DANIEL.CASTANEDA said:


> TTT for the FUZZ. :thumbsup:


:scrutinize:


----------



## Deadly0001 (Mar 27, 2011)

Hey Playboi13, did i violate your probation or something? relax.


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

*someone needs to respond to this, might as well be me*


TopDogg said:


> *I was trying to keep my comments to myself but I think I need to respond to the
> comments posted by you. Your opinion is just that, your opinion as to what you believe most officers are like, AND YOU ARE WRONG.
> When you walk in a room and smell shit, do think every has just crapped their panties, of course not. Well it's the same when an officer stops a violator. *- cops lie and try their hardest to incriminate anyone any way they can*
> Do you think officers believe that everyone who drives a lowrider or dresses llike a banger if guilty of something, NO FUCKING WAY. Most officers treat people like they expect to be treated, until a wise ass remark is made by a vilolater and they now have to be on their guard, it's called officer safety, it helps keep them alive.
> ...


----------



## PERRO62 (Dec 14, 2008)

I finally met another DPO who's into the lowrider culture too.. I'm proud of what I do and am a proud club membe too.


----------



## mike661 (May 18, 2010)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Deadly0001 (Mar 27, 2011)

Saben que, I was wasn't born with a badge and an attitude like some might think. I have met people both cops and non-cops with cool attitudes as well as those with shitty attitudes. There are a few bad apples in everywhere you go. As for me, i give respect and expect respect, not because of the badge but because of the person. I you only judge someone because of where they work, then your no different that a skin head who judges someone because of their skin tone.


----------



## xSSive (Apr 26, 2004)

playboi13 said:


> another reason why i dont like cops:
> so my aunt got a dui(bad girl) and had to do 24 hrs in jail as part of sentencing. This is in the valley of Arizona. While in for 24 hours, she witnessed the following:
> 
> went in at 7am, didnt receive food till 9pm
> ...


DUI or DWI? I also find that people under the influence of any substance or alcohol are typically very reliable sources when recalling past events while under those influences


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

Deadly0001 said:


> Hey Playboi13, did i violate your probation or something? relax.


uhh.. hey noob check who replied to ur comment before you call me out :twak:


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

playboi13 said:


> uhh.. hey noob check who replied to ur comment before you call me out :twak:


lol


----------



## Deadly0001 (Mar 27, 2011)

Dispensa Playboi13. Peace


----------



## DANIEL.CASTANEDA (Jun 15, 2009)

Deadly0001 said:


> Saben que, I was wasn't born with a badge and an attitude like some might think. I have met people both cops and non-cops with cool attitudes as well as those with shitty attitudes. There are a few bad apples in everywhere you go. As for me, i give respect and expect respect, not because of the badge but because of the person. I you only judge someone because of where they work, then your no different that a skin head who judges someone because of their skin tone.


I hope you write your reports better than this homie. :thumbsup:


----------



## Deadly0001 (Mar 27, 2011)

Hey Daniel Castaneda, I didn't know this was going to court.


----------



## PERRO62 (Dec 14, 2008)




----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

Deadly0001 said:


> Dispensa Playboi13. Peace


all good


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)

PERRO62 said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## elBombero (Feb 12, 2010)

:thumbsup: If a person shows interest in my chapter, I don't discriminate against a person who is law abiding, productive towards society, has respect for themselves or others and conducts themselves by our values. Above all else, represents my club with pride and dignity that the Lowrider Culture deserves.


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

I wish our cops rolled like this


----------



## DANIEL.CASTANEDA (Jun 15, 2009)

PERRO62 said:


>


Chingon homie.


----------



## Ariztlan (Mar 27, 2012)




----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

Deadly0001 said:


> I am a probation officer, working for 20 years and although I don't belong to a lowrider club, I attend car shows and have friends who are into lowriding. It's just a jale and i don't carry my badge 24/7. That said, I enjoy going to car shows and enter my harley at times to compete. take care.


did this nikka say his badge bwahahahahahaha what a ****** hes a probation officer actin like he captain america


----------



## JustPosting (Aug 10, 2010)

FirmeJoe said:


> did this nikka say his badge bwahahahahahaha what a ****** hes a probation officer actin like he captain america


parole and probation officers are badged you idiot :facepalm:


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

JustPosting said:


> parole and probation officers are badged you idiot :facepalm:


What im saying is im pretty sure teh people who hattin on nikkas wiff a badge dey aint thinkin a probation officer dats like them delusional meter maids drunk wiff power who think people are scared of em gtfo


----------



## Hurricane Sandy Bitchez (Nov 2, 2012)

JustPosting said:


> parole and probation officers are badged you idiot :facepalm:


but did you fuck :dunno:


----------



## PERRO62 (Dec 14, 2008)

FirmeJoe said:


> What im saying is im pretty sure teh people who hattin on nikkas wiff a badge dey aint thinkin a probation officer dats like them delusional meter maids drunk wiff power who think people are scared of em gtfo


. WTF did he just say?


----------



## BOWTIE RIDER (May 21, 2010)

Deadly0001 said:


> Saben que, I was wasn't born with a badge and an attitude like some might think. I have met people both cops and non-cops with cool attitudes as well as those with shitty attitudes. There are a few bad apples in everywhere you go. As for me, i give respect and expect respect, not because of the badge but because of the person. I you only judge someone because of where they work, then your no different that a skin head who judges someone because of their skin tone.


That's a 10-4 there.
I know of at leat maybe 5 officers with lowriders. Why hate on them because of this. They share the same interest as we do. Are you going to also hate them because they have Harleys? Makes you wonder


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## hueyblack (Nov 18, 2012)

LUXURY said:


> I graduation soon with my degree in criminal justice & for a long time I wanted to become a police officer. I've already completed correctional officer training. I don't think there's anything wrong with a cop being in a lowrider club. I've had a lowrider for almost 5 years...Being a cop is just a profession, a way to pay the bills. It doesnt change you if your truly into lowriding and its a passion for you. Either way cops are just people, and just like everyone else there are cops that are DICKS, however, there are some that arent.


I agree with your point. If it is your passion, then go for it.


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

Moco said:


> <~~~~State Investigator, yes I'm a sworn Peace Officer (which means Im a cop) I've been lowriding since I was 16, I will be 27 this year and For those of you who wouldn't like to be in a club with cops in it or don't think its right, don't let me find you on yhe boulevard cause I'll give you a clowining like you never thought a cop could  My take on it is just like Cadillac Deville 96 said. I do it for my self and for the love of the culture. My profession does not change who I am or I will ever let it change who I am or what I believe in. I grew up in the barrio and have seen some of my friends come and go. I beleive for the most part, the whole Lowrider movement wants people like me and Cadillac Deville 96 cause we understand the whole reason behind lowriding. I do not do traffic so I would never pull some one over on a traffic related stop but if I was doing traffic, believe me I would be the coolest m.f.er out there to you. I'd check out your shit and see what kinda equipent you got in your trunk and then send you on your way. I have had my share of harassment with my lowride so I know exactly where every one of you is coming from when you say you've been harassed in the past. I've been doing what I do for the last 3 years this summer and have been lowriding for the last 11 years almost. Its what I have lowed since I was a boy and it's what I'll love till I die. You should see my office, I got about 20 pics of cars from the club :biggrin: I sit there and school all these fools on the lowriding culture and let them know of all the work put into my ride. I also tell them of the shows I go to and all the clowning I do on the weekends. I love sharing my culture wether it be Lowriding or Mexican culture. Oh, before I forget you guys should seen me on my oral panel interview, ha ha ha! I had to sit there and explain to a bunch of older State Investigators what a 3-wheel is and what I was doing when I got the 2 on my record :biggrin: .
> 
> Lat but not least, my younger brother (Moco on here) is also getting ready to graduate from Sac. State with a Bachelor's in Criminal Justice and plans on going into law enforcement. He's just as into the whole lowriding culture as I am so here comes another one!! Also, since I'm on it, we also have a high school teacher in out club that has a clean-ass '77 Monte Carlo which we're going to juice pretty soon here  Thats my 2 cents about this topic and I got plenty more. I also have stories like the one time the highway partrol pulled me over and ran my driver license and plates and found out what I do, he tripped on my ride, ha ha ha!!


TELL YOUR PARTNERS NOT TO GIVE LOWRIDERS A HARD TIME THEN .....LOL


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## DanaDane (Oct 9, 2013)

Plague has a badge


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

CEN said:


> Plague has a badge


seems legit


----------



## Chicago-n (Jul 10, 2005)

People praising the drug dealers in the other thread.
Hatin the cops in this one.
What happened to who gives a fuck as long as the car is clean


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

Chicago-n said:


> People praising the drug dealers in the other thread.
> Hatin the cops in this one.
> What happened to who gives a fuck as long as the car is clean


----------



## Chicago-n (Jul 10, 2005)

That's right. 
Treated yo bitch ass.
Hypocrite ass ******


----------

